# Bugs & Babes!



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

I look at the slammed aircooled thread a ton to see whats new. There are some really great rides. But I have a new one.

Lets see some bugs(or other aircooled) and babes(no offense intended to women on here)! ********NO NUDITY PLEASE********** 












_Modified by veedubbed314 at 6:21 PM 1-29-2008_


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Bugs & Babes! (veedubbed314)*

i know of this one couple, bug and "babe", but i might be murdered in my sleep if i post. 


_Modified by 71DubBugBug at 1:08 PM 1-15-2008_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: Bugs & Babes! (veedubbed314)*

there was about a 100+ page thread here about 2 years ago.
"hottie next to the aircooled" or something like that.
now blackholed


----------



## GI-JOE (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: Bugs & Babes! (GEETi)*


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Bugs & Babes! (GI-JOE)*


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Bugs & Babes! (veedubbed314)*


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Bugs & Babes! (veedubbed314)*


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Bugs & Babes! (veedubbed314)*


----------



## El Jarretto (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: Bugs & Babes! (veedubbed314)*

http://kustomcoachwerks.com/ga...=7428
If anyone remembers the girl with the maroon split Beetle there's a link with pics of her and the buildup.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Bugs & Babes! (El Jarretto)*

thats the one i was talking about


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Bugs & Babes! (71DubBugBug)*

Yea she is pretty hot!


----------



## GI-JOE (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: Bugs & Babes! (veedubbed314)*


----------



## Tracerturbo3 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: Bugs & Babes! (GI-JOE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GI-JOE* »_










she'd *get it* Giggity giggity http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Oh yeah !!!!!!


----------



## redub (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: Bugs & Babes! (Tracerturbo3)*


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Bugs & Babes! (redub)*

I read in HotVW or whatever that bug was in, that the girl is the daughter of the guy who did all the body work and paint.


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: Bugs & Babes! (veedubbed314)*

wheels are ugly as hell http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Bugs & Babes! (carbalicious)*

Oh yea, I totally agree. It sets the car off the wrong way. Maybe if they were on a honda or something....


----------



## DIE TRYING (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Bugs & Babes! (carbalicious)*

the car has wheels?


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Bugs & Babes! (veedubbed314)*


----------



## 480 (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: Bugs & Babes! (veedubbed314)*

Heres a few, found this link somewhere....

http://www.volksforum.com/albu...age=1


----------



## DubsMcGee (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: Bugs & Babes! (480)*

what is up with the newdz in that link. looks like some 50's porno or something.


----------



## DubsMcGee (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: Bugs & Babes! (veedubbed314)*

everyones favorite


----------



## Sweetlookin66 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: Bugs & Babes! (veedubbed314)*

Whats with the top chicks calves


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Bugs & Babes! (Sweetlookin66)*

she is a body builder. She is hot!


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Bugs & Babes! (Sweetlookin66)*












_Modified by veedubbed314 at 6:45 PM 1-29-2008_


----------



## DubsMcGee (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: Bugs & Babes! (veedubbed314)*

This ****'s getting blackholed for sure now.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: Bugs & Babes! (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_there was about a 100+ page thread here about 2 years ago.
"hottie next to the aircooled" or something like that.
now blackholed


----------



## DubsMcGee (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: Bugs & Babes! (GEETi)*

where are the mods on this one? did they forget this section of the forums exist?


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: Bugs & Babes! (DubsMcGee)*

the best thread on the vortex lol


----------



## Sebeck1 (Nov 4, 2001)




----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (Sebeck1)*

http://www.volksforum.com/albu...age=3


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*

Juist posting to let you know that we are watching this. You guys know to keep it clean, obviously, but one little nipple slip, and it goes down the drain. Consider this the only warning


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (PerL)*

Yes I know. I not posting any pics like that. I am not trying to offend or upset anyone. I just wanted to show girls in bikinis, no nudity. That is not my intention.


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (veedubbed314)*


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (veedubbed314)*


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (veedubbed314)*

The proper way to love your bug!!


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (veedubbed314)*


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*

Nice vert!


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

we have a long way till 100 pages.


----------



## GI-JOE (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

We need to get some girls willing to pose on some cars cause most of these pics are recycled. I got a camera


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (GI-JOE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GI-JOE* »_ I got a camera









so do I
its hard to find good lookin chicks willing to shoot on cars, unless there is money involved.


----------



## GI-JOE (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_
so do I
its hard to find good lookin chicks willing to shoot on cars, unless there is money involved. 

Thats true.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## old2newschool (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (GI-JOE)*

Oh man that set with Nic is the best one ever


----------



## haggardrob (Jul 7, 2007)

oooh more of the SG sets pleaseeeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## GI-JOE (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (haggardrob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *haggardrob* »_oooh more of the SG sets pleaseeeeeeeeeee!!

Cant without getting this thread locked


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_Juist posting to let you know that we are watching this. 
i'm sure you guys are only watching US


----------



## haggardrob (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (GI-JOE)*

anyone got a link to the set that they could message me? or tell me what sg that is?


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (haggardrob)*

SG are soo damn sexy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
sexual frustration


----------



## JohnA1 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: (carbalicious)*


----------



## GI-JOE (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (JohnA1)*


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (GI-JOE)*

john is a sexy ass bitch LOL


----------



## KdFWagen (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: Bugs & Babes! (GI-JOE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GI-JOE* »_










GORGEOUS!!!








the girl is cute too


----------



## 73eurorat (May 3, 2007)

*Re: Bugs & Babes*


































































































































































































































































































Yeah I have no life.


----------



## DemoFly (Aug 12, 2007)

The post above me was probably the best post on the internet ever.


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Bugs & Babes (73eurorat)*

^^Yea I totally agree!


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: Bugs & Babes (veedubbed314)*

out of all the chicks I don't know why but, this one might not dress as a whore like i would like But, non the less I thing she's sexy as hell


----------



## DIE TRYING (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Bugs & Babes (carbalicious)*

yeah i agree... probably because out of all those other girls, we may have a shot with that one... and because she's driving it, not posing next to it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fluffythebeetle69 (Feb 4, 2008)

damn i need to get some of these chicks on my bug


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: Bugs & Babes (carbalicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbalicious* »_out of all the chicks I don't know why but, this one might not dress as a whore like i would like But, non the less I thing she's sexy as hell 























Anymore pics of this car or info yall....


----------



## JoHnDoh! (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (fluffythebeetle69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fluffythebeetle69* »_damn i need to get some of these chicks on my bug

Lol, i'll get on your bug, jk. Sweet thread though


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: Bugs & Babes (DIE TRYING)*

I dont know looks like a splitty and we all know how expensive they are LOL
she still wouldn't talk to me LOL


----------



## Mk2doorgolf (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: Bugs & Babes (carbalicious)*

CROTCH COOLERS its got to be a SPLIT plus the lack of vent windows... They are both sexy... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GI-JOE (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: Bugs & Babes (Mk2doorgolf)*


























_Modified by GI-JOE at 5:41 PM 2-20-2008_


_Modified by GI-JOE at 5:43 PM 2-20-2008_


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: Bugs & Babes (carbalicious)*



































_Modified by DUTCHMANia at 1:00 AM 2-25-2008_


----------



## GI-JOE (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: Bugs & Babes (DUTCHMANia)*


----------



## chrome (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Bugs & Babes (GI-JOE)*

im in heaven .....omg my two favorites mmm


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

MOAR!


----------



## GI-JOE (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*


----------



## GI-JOE (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (GI-JOE)*


----------



## xzero109 (May 13, 2006)

nice thread


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (xzero109)*

I need A bug now!!!!! Haha


----------



## redub (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: (german old school)*


_Quote, originally posted by *german old school* »_I need A bug now!!!!! Haha


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (redub)*


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*



























_Modified by veedubbed314 at 5:35 PM 3-11-2008_


----------



## GI-JOE (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (veedubbed314)*


----------



## thomaschh (May 30, 2006)

*Re: (GI-JOE)*


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Bugs & Babes (73eurorat)*










my eyes dont know where to look! the hawt chick or the hawt brm's?
either way this pic makes me happy!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dublifer (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: Bugs & Babes (dt83aw)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Bugs & Babes (dublifer)*

^^Wow she is pretty hot! Funny commercial too!


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (GI-JOE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GI-JOE* »_










Yowza- Red headed version of my wife.


----------



## JimmyPringles (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (SidVicious)*


----------



## Stuckinthe90s (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (Stuckinthe90s)*


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*

wow, one pic of my car in here


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (71sbeetle)*


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUTCHMANia* »_ 









Oh hell yeeeaaahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## coorslight (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (SidVicious)*

the more pregnant they are the better they look


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (coorslight)*


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (veedubbed314)*

already posted LOL


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

There are some gorgeous women in this thread.


----------



## JakkoVR (May 23, 2006)

*Re: (xzero109)*


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (JakkoVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JakkoVR* »_


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (GI-JOE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GI-JOE* »_ 










that'd be a fun road trip right there.


----------



## coorslight (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (Curt_mk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Curt_mk2* »_
that'd be a fun road trip right there. 










X2


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (coorslight)*

this was on page2???


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (veedubbed314)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubbed314* »_









whos bug??? is it big boy issh 8 inch narrowed neam?


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

I have no idea, but I really like it. she ain't bad either!!


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (veedubbed314)*

gotta be narrowed 8'


----------



## Mr.BULLITT (Jan 3, 2008)

nice


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (Mr.BULLITT)*


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trutribunal2g* »_
whos bug??? is it big boy issh 8 inch narrowed neam?

was steven's (submachinegun) off of ost kuste 
he sold it though


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (carbalicious)*

is it in the states?


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (carbalicious)*

Just lock me up in that bug with them in the back seat and I will be a happy man! 








Ok, they can come too! HAHA!


----------



## GI-JOE (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (veedubbed314)*













































































_Modified by GI-JOE at 2:51 PM 4-16-2008_


----------



## bartlett608 (May 7, 2007)

*Re: (GI-JOE)*

The first pic and the last pic in the thread above me are awesome.


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (bartlett608)*


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*












































































































































































_Modified by trutribunal2g at 6:23 PM 5-5-2008_


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

self-moderated...


_Modified by trutribunal2g at 6:34 PM 5-5-2008_


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

Borderline, right there


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (PerL)*


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

What a thread..................

Speechless. Bookmared, subscribed.... whatever is possible


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (EUROBORA8V)*

I wanted to thank everyone for keeping this thread clean and regulated to keep the Mods happy, so we can keep this thread going strong!! 
KEEP THE PICS COMING!!!!!!


_Modified by veedubbed314 at 9:27 AM 5-6-2008_


----------



## GI-JOE (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (veedubbed314)*


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (GI-JOE)*


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (GI-JOE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GI-JOE* »_


----------



## JakkoVR (May 23, 2006)

*Re: (SidVicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SidVicious* »_









X2!!!


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

thats all i got right now ill see what happens. late night surfin who knows.


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

God I love this tread!!


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (veedubbed314)*


Click for re-size
Might be a repost... Don't care if it is.








EDIT: stupid red x's http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by Cort at 2:49 AM 5-14-2008_


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (Cort)*

UH Gimmie some mo!





























































_Modified by veedubbed314 at 5:51 AM 5-20-2008_


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (veedubbed314)*

somewhere far down on page2


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*



































































































_Modified by DUTCHMANia at 11:43 PM 5-27-2008_


----------



## tachycardia (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*

Very well done, boys.


----------



## endubbin (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: (tachycardia)*

yea such a good thred!


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (endubbin)*

Is it wrong that this tread has more views than the FAQ at the top?! HAHA!!


----------



## vwman85 (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: (veedubbed314)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubbed314* »_Is it wrong that this tread has more views than the FAQ at the top?! HAHA!!
or that the closest thread count is the :would like to see some slammed aircooleds" with 80 some pages.


_Modified by vwman85 at 9:48 PM 6-2-2008_


----------



## lowprofile (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: (vwman85)*


----------



## lowprofile (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: (lowprofile)*

























pics from volksgdl.com


----------



## stealth67vw (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: (lowprofile)*

Good God, I want to marry this one!


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (stealth67vw)*

I miss my Bug.


----------



## Cptn. SenseofDirection (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*









oh god, not her again


----------



## dennis2society (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: (endubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *endubbin* »_yea such a good thred!

dislexia gooood............







..........


----------



## 1badMKIrocco (Jan 18, 2002)

*Re: (veedubbed314)*

I remember her from the last bug w/hottie thread. Her man was a poster on here. She has the finest body I've ever seen. Heck she's an all around 10 in my book.

_Quote, originally posted by *FineAss* »_


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (1badMKIrocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1badMKIrocco* »_I remember her from the last bug w/hottie thread. Her man was a poster on here. She has the finest body I've ever seen. Heck she's an all around 10 in my book.


She's a 20 in my book


----------



## schnellwagen (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Bugs & Babes! (veedubbed314)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubbed314* »_









That butt is wayyy to nice for poop to come out of it.


----------



## 72_super_vw (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: (GI-JOE)*

Ok so now that I drive a bug will I score chicks this fine??


----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)




----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (lucalucaluca)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucalucaluca* »_


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (Cort)*

lol .... classic !


----------



## kafercrazy (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: Bugs & Babes! (veedubbed314)*


----------



## kafercrazy (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: Bugs & Babes! (kafercrazy)*


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (72_super_vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *72_super_vw* »_Ok so now that I drive a bug will I score chicks this fine??









Why yes, yes it does!

HAHA! Now go get'em!


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (Cptn. SenseofDirection)*

You dont like her? God knows I do!!

_Quote, originally posted by *Cptn. SenseofDirection* »_








oh god, not her again


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (72_super_vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *72_super_vw* »_Ok so now that I drive a bug will I score chicks this fine??









Of course, muscle car guys get a certain kind of women.... but Beetle owners get every single other kind. You get your pick basically.


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (BattleRabbit)*


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*


----------



## GI-JOE (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: Bugs & Babes! (kafercrazy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kafercrazy* »_


























ass on her is crazy nice


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Bugs & Babes! (carbalicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbalicious* »_
ass on her is crazy nice









Anyone have a quarter?!?!
HAHA!


----------



## GI-JOE (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: Bugs & Babes! (veedubbed314)*


----------



## borndead (Feb 21, 2008)

that chick is hot^^^^^^


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (borndead)*

this chick does nothing for me


----------



## Rdoppie (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: Bugs & Babes (73eurorat)*









yes


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

^^^ All of mine are. Wagons forever!


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (turbinepowered)*









This girl gives me hope.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (BattleRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BattleRabbit* »_ 
This girl gives me hope.

















?


----------



## El Jarretto (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (BattleRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BattleRabbit* »_This girl gives me hope.








Prove to me it isn't an emo dude.


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (El Jarretto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *El Jarretto* »_Prove to me it isn't an emo dude.









If you can't tell the difference, you need more help than I can offer you...


----------



## GI-JOE (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (SidVicious)*

Proof


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

one of my favs 
cherry doll face 
no vw just hot 










_Modified by carbalicious at 6:49 AM 7-3-2008_


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (carbalicious)*

cubby, clean up on isle 5.. this is gonna get locked http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif .


----------



## Canadian_dubber_4_life (Mar 22, 2006)

best thread ever.


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (Canadian_dubber_4_life)*


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUTCHMANia* »_cubby, clean up on isle 5.. this is gonna get locked http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif . 

Yep, keep them aircooleds in the picture, folks! Consider this a warning, I don't wanna see this locked and holed either!


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (PerL)*

Dutchy- That girl is a _hurtin_ kinda pretty. I like her tattoo, too.


----------



## cactu4r (Feb 14, 2006)

ok, that's it. i am SOOOOO moving to the netherlands.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (cactu4r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cactu4r* »_ok, that's it. i am SOOOOO moving to the netherlands.

same


----------



## Kamikaze_6712 (Sep 19, 2003)




----------



## glidrew (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (Kamikaze_6712)*

whats this? someones fav tranny








creepy


----------



## VAVW (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: Bugs & Babes (GI-JOE)*


















Ahhhhhhhhhhhh, holy mother of god.


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (vee_dubb_ya)*

here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3827771 
this one is for the non-aircooleds.. (well, ALL VW, there are aircooleds too)


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*

Let's get 'er back on topic, me boyos.


----------



## thomaschh (May 30, 2006)

*Re: (SidVicious)*

^ Dude, there is somehing wrong with you.








Was that a joke?!


----------



## DubsMcGee (Jul 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

at first glance I thought she had a cancer kazoo


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (thomaschh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thomaschh* »_^ Dude, there is somehing wrong with you.








Was that a joke?!

Compared to some of the meat in this thread, what I posted is nothing strange.
I found some British guy's photography site and posted pretty much every female he had on there. 
I got sick of the bitching up above. Sorry.


----------



## Inked Dubber (Jun 14, 2008)

More fro grantgb.com


----------



## Inked Dubber (Jun 14, 2008)

[/img]http://volksarama.com/sitebuilder/main.php?g2_view=core.DownloadItem&g2_itemId=507&g2_serialNumber=2[/img]


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

Hmmmm, may just be me, but I'm liking the "casual" shots far more than the scanty-bikini posed shots.
Maybe it's a byproduct of working with "loose" drunk college girls all the time, but they just seem like they're trying too hard.


----------



## Banzai KG (Dec 21, 2002)

One of our *NAG (NorCal Aircooled Group)* had these ladies pose in front of his '64 vert on his way home from work a few days ago:
http://www.norcalaircooledgrou...age=2
Here is what he said:
_I gotta say..... I LOVE MY VERT!!!!!!
Met these fine ladies when I stopped for something on the way home today!_








_but then they walked away... (and I was okay with that!)_








_They work at *Foxy Avenue Cuts* which is a new salon in Campbell (Silicon Valley) that caters to men. Haircuts, manicures, pedicures, massages, shaves and etc.
And there shop is just down the street from the new Hooters! I love this area!_


----------



## nashkell (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: Bugs & Babes! (veedubbed314)*

sweet, subscribed


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Bugs & Babes! (nashkell)*


----------



## svs (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: (carbalicious)*

you must be a homosexual.

_Quote, originally posted by *carbalicious* »_this chick does nothing for me


----------



## Mr.BULLITT (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: (svs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *svs* »_you must be a homosexual.



Agreed


----------



## VentoVR614 (Dec 29, 2000)

*Re: (Banzai KG)*

This is gross I wanna stab my eyes out. The "hot mom" bent over the rear of the bug is much better then this grusome two some








_but then they walked away... (and I was okay with that!)_











_Modified by VentoVR614 at 8:27 AM 8-5-2008_


----------



## 1badMKIrocco (Jan 18, 2002)

*Re: (VentoVR614)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VentoVR614* »_This is gross I wanna stab my eyes out. The "hot mom" bent over the rear of the bug is much better then this grusome two some








_but then they walked away... (and I was okay with that!)_










Also those Foxy babes are NICE I'd hit it with both 'em and with a smile on my face







Those thick thighs are niiiice









This Smokin' Hottie is the same one as on the top of the page! What's wrong with you guys she's a total babe


----------



## 1badMKIrocco (Jan 18, 2002)

*56K WTFO*
































'


----------



## Hey its Antman (May 30, 2002)

*Re: (1badMKIrocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1badMKIrocco* »_
Also those Foxy babes are NICE I'd hit it with both 'em and with a smile on my face







Those thick thighs are niiiice









This Smokin' Hottie is the same one as on the top of the page! What's wrong with you guys she's a total babe
























 
Some times these guys just can't get pass the hair. did you see that stomach! She is on point. She can get it!!!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Hey its Antman)*

OK, I know this is an aircooled thread, but I spotted a Jetta a few pages back, and this is way older than a Jetta. Moderators - feel free to delete if it's not wanted here.


----------



## Banzai KG (Dec 21, 2002)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*

Picture of the Rabbit should be deleted, does not belong here.
Phunkshon...post that picture in this thread:
*Girls & Volkswagens... the SFW thread* - http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3827771


----------



## svs (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: 56K WTFO (1badMKIrocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1badMKIrocco* »_ 









I'd hit both girl and car.


----------



## Inked Dubber (Jun 14, 2008)




----------



## Inked Dubber (Jun 14, 2008)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

















More of those here - [urlhttp://images.cyclegarden.com/cgi-bin/gardengirls/imageFolio.cgi[/url]


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (DubsMcGee)*

watch out, you're getting this locked


----------



## Banzai KG (Dec 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (DUTCHMANia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUTCHMANia* »_watch out, you're getting this locked









x2


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (DUTCHMANia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUTCHMANia* »_watch out, you're getting this locked









It's ok for now, but remember to keep it clean guys! You decide for yourselves, when you post the pics you find. There were no immediate nudity this time either, but one slip and it's gone. You know I don't want to hole this thread.


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (svs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *svs* »_you must be a homosexual.



Thanks Dick 
I just don't like her looks man sorry I didn't run it past you before I posted that so....
LOL

_Modified by carbalicious at 11:41 PM 8-6-2008_


_Modified by carbalicious at 11:42 PM 8-6-2008_


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

WHO dis??
damn


----------



## Inked Dubber (Jun 14, 2008)

I believe her name is Jennifer Scott


----------



## svs (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: (carbalicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbalicious* »_
Thanks Dick 
I just don't like her looks man sorry I didn't run it past you before I posted that so....
LOL

_Modified by carbalicious at 11:41 PM 8-6-2008_

_Modified by carbalicious at 11:42 PM 8-6-2008_

No need to get defensive guy, no one here really thinks you are a homosexual because some dude in the Air-Cooled forum said so.


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (svs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *svs* »_
No need to get defensive guy, no one here really thinks you are a homosexual because some dude in the Air-Cooled forum said so.









No defense here man I was just F-in around with ya LOL http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## svs (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: (carbalicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbalicious* »_
No defense here man I was just F-in around with ya LOL http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## apw (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: (carbalicious)*

there are some scary looking girls on some of these pages. 
but this girl was an exception


----------



## Kimono_skunk (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: Bugs & Babes! (veedubbed314)*

























What I like are the models that look like they are enjoying themselves posing with the vdubs. Genuine smiles. The One Blonde with the red vw indoors, the lady in grey with the silver beetle, first class smiles. 
And the blonde in the lake with her looking at the bus, thinking if the bus took her top. Very Funny.
Keep the good and clean pics coming. Have to be clean cause im married to a southern belle blonde, cant show the pic cause no VW is in the pic.. 














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

















_Modified by Kimono_skunk at 2:26 AM 8-16-2008_


----------



## Kimono_skunk (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: (veedubbed314)*

Now thats a great pic, I have to admit I only seen a lady hug her Neon, that was my wife after we sold it, after 5 years of faithfull service. But back on topic, do any ladies here hug their VW's, or give them a pat for running so good?
Kimmy_skunk
























_Modified by Kimono_skunk at 2:24 AM 8-16-2008_


----------



## Kimono_skunk (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: (coorslight)*









Now the blonde here looks like my wife, yay. GREAT GREAT smile there. 
Now I just need the VW Aircooled, cause I have the lady for it. 
Kimmy_skunk


----------



## Kimono_skunk (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: (EUROBORA8V)*









OMG thats FUNNY......


----------



## Kimono_skunk (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: (VentoVR614)*

Err.... you gotta be kidding me.... Are you calling these 2 gruesome?




































And I would be happy, flattered actually that they posed with my Vdub and walked away, because i'm Married. 
Kimmy_skunk










_Modified by Kimono_skunk at 2:29 AM 8-16-2008_


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (72_super_vw)*

my own pics


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

nice bootah


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (carbalicious)*

I think that I could live with this view............ HAHAHA!!!!


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (carbalicious)*


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (veedubbed314)*


----------



## apw (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: (carbalicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbalicious* »_


















probably one of the best looking girls in this thread to bad for the super wide angle lens to misshape the **** out of her


----------



## bogyman4 (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: (apw)*

I agree. HOTT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (carbalicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbalicious* »_

















you can still tell shes hott as f!


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

Yea, anyway, she is still hot. She seems to be one of the few super hot American girls on here. The rest seem to be European and others.


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (veedubbed314)*

change up


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (carbalicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbalicious* »_

















thats why I posted it up LOL


----------



## Biskits (Sep 19, 2002)

*FV-QR*


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Biskits)*

I think I am in love! She is SMOKIN!!!!!


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (veedubbed314)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubbed314* »_I think I am in love! She is SMOKIN!!!!! 









meh, it's just Alison Angel ....


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (71sbeetle)*

I dont care, I think she is hot!


_Modified by veedubbed314 at 1:31 PM 9-9-2008_


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (veedubbed314)*


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: Bugs & Babes! (veedubbed314)*


----------



## dirtycountry (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: Bugs & Babes! (vwjoem)*








.............







.............


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

god damn she is hott


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (veedubbed314)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubbed314* »_I dont care, I think he is hot!

Uhm, I don't think the model is a "he"......







.......


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_
Uhm, I don't think the model is a "he"......







.......









Yes, me and my speed typing and lack of proof reading.


----------



## dublifer (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (veedubbed314)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubbed314* »_I think I am in love! She is SMOKIN!!!!! 









Isn't she one of the ladies on "The View"? No wait, she's a network news anchor. Naw, that's not it. I know, she must be on one of the Discovery channel programs. Yeah, that's it. She must be, because that's all I ever watch. I knew I recognized her from somewhere!!


----------



## tachycardia (May 14, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (dublifer)*

LOL. 
This thread is getting awesomer by the day.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

Thread needs more redheads and less bottle-blondes, but other than that there are some very nice ladies here.


----------



## almstVW (Aug 24, 2002)

*Re: (turbinepowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbinepowered* »_Thread needs more redheads and less bottle-blondes, but other than that there are some very nice ladies here.









X2


----------



## zuhaelter_82 (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: (almstVW)*

great thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (turbinepowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbinepowered* »_Thread needs more redheads and less bottle-blondes, but other than that there are some very nice ladies here.









I disagree 100%. Redheads *normally* are pasty with horrible pigment. Although I do dig their freckles, I hate just about everything else about them. 
PS My ex-wife was a red-head. God bless the bottle blondes, flowing black hair latinos and asians, the bad ass brunettes, and the highlighted whores of this thread. 
/rant


----------



## almstVW (Aug 24, 2002)

*Re: (Cort)*

off topic, but they are less then 5% of the world population... or so i'm told... they're my first choice then your choices...


----------



## GI-JOE (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (dubraycer36)*


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (turbinepowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbinepowered* »_Thread needs more redheads and less bottle-blondes, but other than that there are some very nice ladies here.









People just arent taking pics of redheads. Feel free to start snapping some!! I know I would like to see some!


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

I hate these glasses making hot chicks look retarded


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (carbalicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbalicious* »_http://i35.tinypic.com/21jxezb.jpgimg]
I hate these glasses making hot chicks look retarded [/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]

they also make ugly chicks look hot lol, dissapointment when they take them off


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (71sbeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71sbeetle* »_
they also make ugly chicks look hot lol, dissapointment when they take them off

HAHAHA! Just remember love is only a light switch away!


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: Bugs & Babes!*


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: Bugs & Babes! (vwjoem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwjoem* »_









I love this girl. She has the cutest face.


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Bugs & Babes! (SidVicious)*

^^Amen to that!!


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (turbinepowered)*


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: Bugs & Babes! (SidVicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SidVicious* »_
I love this girl. She has the cutest face.

x 1000


----------



## vee_dubb_ya (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: (GI-JOE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GI-JOE* »_










Moustache alert! Gotta be wary of women who have more facial hair than you do!


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (vee_dubb_ya)*

I have to ask, how the hell did you see that?!


----------



## vee_dubb_ya (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: (veedubbed314)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubbed314* »_I have to ask, how the hell did you see that?!

It comes with the territory. You spend a little too much time around eastern european women/italians and you can see the 5 o'clock shadow coming from 3 o'clock.










edit: but she's still cute...

















_Modified by vee_dubb_ya at 9:49 AM 9-23-2008_


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (vee_dubb_ya)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vee_dubb_ya* »_edit: but she's still cute...

Yes she is! I will go ahead and take on for the team!! HAHA!


----------



## Mr. Rabboto (Oct 6, 1999)

*Re: (carbalicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbalicious* »_
I hate these glasses making hot chicks look retarded 


That's pretty funny, I always say they make ugly chicks hot. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vee_dubb_ya (Dec 1, 2006)

from a GTG 2 weeks ago (pretty good turnout in the rain), sorry it's fuzzy, but they were both cute http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (vee_dubb_ya)*

^^They are pretty good from this view too!!!


----------



## lowprofile (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: (veedubbed314)*

this must be here.


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

I think i just popped a tent in my pants LOL


----------



## luvaveedub (Jan 11, 2003)

Favourite thread by far!


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (luvaveedub)*

Anyone up for a trip to Puerto Rico?!?!?!?! I am packing as we speak!


----------



## insanojet (Sep 28, 2008)

wow cool thread. i approve


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (insanojet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *insanojet* »_wow cool thread. i approve

HAHA!! 
Thanks!!


----------



## endicott_jb (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: (veedubbed314)*

has anyone thought of taking these pics and putting them in a calender? I think itd make a lot of money. There are quite a few hot girls here.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (endicott_jb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *endicott_jb* »_has anyone thought of taking these pics and putting them in a calender? I think itd make a lot of money. There are quite a few hot girls here.

it's illegal







picture copyrights


----------



## ValleyGTI (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: (endicott_jb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *endicott_jb* »_has anyone thought of taking these pics and putting them in a calender? I think itd make a lot of money. There are quite a few hot girls here.

Better just to leave it in the spank bank for later.


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (ValleyGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValleyGTI* »_
Better just to leave it in the *spank bank* for later.








 




































Thats classic!!


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (veedubbed314)*

you're all gonna love me till the end of time
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUTCHMANia* »_you're all gonna love me till the end of time


I'm gonna love you forever. Forever and ever, amen. 
Thanks for my new desktop wallpaper http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Happy_person36 (Dec 22, 2006)

*Re: (Cort)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cort* »_
Thanks for my new desktop wallpaper http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








x2


----------



## cactu4r (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re:*

the internet, sir. you have won it.
spend wisely.


----------



## vee_dubb_ya (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUTCHMANia* »_










This just can not be quoted enough.








I've got dibs on mint green with belt, back row, 2nd from the left....she's sooooo cute!


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

I'm diggin the chick back row all the way to the right damn son


----------



## ValleyGTI (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: (carbalicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbalicious* »_I'm diggin the chick back row all the way to the right damn son 

Didnt even notice her I couldn't get past the moose knuckle on the girl in the red.


----------



## dirtycountry (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: (carbalicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbalicious* »_I'm diggin the chick back row all the way to the right damn son 

yea me too.....but since you called dibs, ill go w/ front row far left.


----------



## blakiexcharles (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (vee_dubb_ya)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vee_dubb_ya* »_
This just can not be quoted enough.








I've got dibs on mint green with belt, back row, 2nd from the left....she's sooooo cute!

green polkadot! dibs


----------



## tachycardia (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (ValleyGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUTCHMANia* »_you're all gonna love me till the end of time

Or hate you if you took that photo.








One of the best. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *ValleyGTI* »_I couldn't get past the moose knuckle... 












_Modified by tachycardia at 7:34 PM 10-22-2008_


----------



## AwkwardParrot (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: (tachycardia)*

4th from the right, second row.... yeah


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (AwkwardParrot)*

Um.....I think that I am just going to have to say, I would take all of them!!!!


----------



## 24vMonster (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (blakiexcharles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blakiexcharles* »_
green polkadot! dibs

i dont even care, i call secondsies! she is so hawt


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (24vMonster)*


----------



## lowprofile (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*

reposts? I hope no.


----------



## lowprofile (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: (lowprofile)*


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (lowprofile)*









NICE SHOT!!!


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: Bugs & Babes! (veedubbed314)*


----------



## tachycardia (May 14, 2001)

*Re: Bugs & Babes! (vwjoem)*

My day just got a little brighter.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Bugs & Babes! (tachycardia)*

Best site ever!


----------



## thomaschh (May 30, 2006)

*Re: (dirtycountry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dirtycountry* »_
yea me too.....but since you called dibs, ill go w/ front row far left.









You can have them - I call blondie, bottom row, third from right, eyes closed in the first photo. OMG.


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (thomaschh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thomaschh* »_
You can have them - I call blondie, bottom row, third from right, eyes closed in the first photo. OMG.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: (thomaschh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thomaschh* »_
You can have them - I call blondie, bottom row, third from right, eyes closed in the first photo. OMG.









I'll call which ever has the lowest self esteem .... *giggidy*


----------



## chillzombies (Oct 17, 2008)

Yeah agreed girl with her eyes closed is definitely the hottest!


----------



## zuhaelter_82 (Oct 30, 2003)

the one that looks like a horse? IMO


----------



## DemoFly (Aug 12, 2007)

Is it just me or is that interior totally awesome? I needz it.


----------



## luvaveedub (Jan 11, 2003)

*Re: (DemoFly)*

These might be on here...but I'll do my best to add them anyway! 



























_Modified by luvaveedub at 8:25 AM 11-10-2008_


----------



## zuhaelter_82 (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: (luvaveedub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *luvaveedub* »_











my fav


----------



## stealth67vw (Dec 12, 2004)




----------



## tachycardia (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (stealth67vw)*

One of the best trunks in this thread. ^


----------



## Avolow (Mar 31, 2005)

*This thread*









OMG, Congratulations, I have never had blood pressure problems then I have to go and look at this thread. 
Avolow


_Modified by Avolow at 9:59 PM 11-10-2008_


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (ValleyGTI)*


----------



## mod_589 (Oct 9, 2004)

You posted some ugly bitches^
I win!

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


































_Modified by mod_589 at 9:46 AM 11-12-2008_


_Modified by mod_589 at 10:25 PM 11-17-2008_


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

More of this chick hot as hell


----------



## mod_589 (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: (carbalicious)*

This is the only other one I have


----------



## luvaveedub (Jan 11, 2003)

*Re: (mod_589)*

Well done!!!!


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (mod_589)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mod_589* »_This is the only other one I have









damn ....


----------



## El Jarretto (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (mod_589)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mod_589* »_This is the only other one I have








Hope she didn't buy it for the crotch coolers.


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (El Jarretto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *El Jarretto* »_Hope she didn't buy it for the crotch coolers.









I hope she did, we would both need them after going at it all night long!!


----------



## Sven7 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: (turbinepowered)*

































water wagen but bug nonetheless
















tryin too hard VVV








WIN! vvv
























































^^^quite honestly I'd rather have the car.







Look at how those awesome rims are tucked in perfectly under the sumptuous paint!








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...ge=17
Long Live the A1 Forum! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Sven7 at 9:22 PM 11-17-2008_


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: This thread (Avolow)*

















set


----------



## mod_589 (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: This thread (vwjoem)*

Bitch looks like shes smuggling grapes.
















So heres some hotter ones.









































































I win. Again.

_Modified by mod_589 at 10:22 PM 11-17-2008_


_Modified by mod_589 at 10:25 PM 11-17-2008_


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: This thread (luvaveedub)*

this chick is cute as hell


----------



## El Jarretto (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (Sven7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sven7* »_








You're trying too hard.


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

ish has gots to hurt LOL


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: (carbalicious)*

notice the crooked footed walking ^^ ?


----------



## apw (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: (dOWa242)*









i hope she owns that car, she is so hot, thats a girl i would date and take her car out for the night http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (apw)*

nope thats steven's (submachinegun) old vert off OK 
Sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (carbalicious)*

It'll be a nice car once he gets a front end on it...


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (SidVicious)*

i know it looks like there is no front tires LOL


----------



## HenryMuller (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (HenryMuller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HenryMuller* »_










nice!! yours?


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

pants all tucked up in that bootie 
Nice


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (carbalicious)*

I want to see what the cell phone sees! I am a big fan of big cans!


----------



## OnelowcabriO (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (veedubbed314)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubbed314* »_I want to see what the cell phone sees! I am a big fan of big cans!

im sure its on her myspace


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (OnelowcabriO)*

big cans ???? where ?


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (OnelowcabriO)*

ADD ME!!!!!!
i wanna see!


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

who is she???


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (HenryMuller)*

meh


----------



## Sven7 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: (acetate909)*

You guys need to get out more


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (Sven7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sven7* »_You guys need to get out more









for sure ...


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUTCHMANia* »_

















I really like these 2. Very nice find!!


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (veedubbed314)*










interesting!


----------



## Sven7 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*

^kinkaaayyyy









_Quote, originally posted by *DUTCHMANia* »_









Too bad it's not a manx.










_Modified by Sven7 at 4:11 PM 12-7-2008_


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (Sven7)*

They are all still pretty hot!


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (veedubbed314)*









Its not a VW, but still aircooled!


----------



## DubsMcGee (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: (veedubbed314)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubbed314* »_

















Pretty sure that is 71sbeetle's wife.


----------



## stealth67vw (Dec 12, 2004)

He's a very lucky man!


----------



## tachycardia (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (stealth67vw)*

Yup: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4094538


----------



## djmotorsport (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: (tachycardia)*


----------



## GI-JOE (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (GTI#0692)*

^^^ You're a few generations off.


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (GTI#0692)*

no mk? crap around here


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (GTI#0692)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI#0692* »_
I was waiting to see this one on here. i know i enjoy this one. Enjoy
aircooled only, please remove


----------



## Sven7 (Sep 6, 2008)

x2


----------



## almstVW (Aug 24, 2002)

*Re: (Sven7)*

X3


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (almstVW)*

X4


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (GI-JOE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GI-JOE* »_^^^ You're a few generations off.


















awesome!!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (acetate909)*

I sent a PM to poster to get the the MK4 picture removed.


----------



## iDubber.com (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: Bugs & Babes! (veedubbed314)*

no many nice pics


----------



## kellydogg (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: (acetate909)*


_Quote, originally posted by *acetate909* »_
awesome!!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Nice shots http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Although the car sucks


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (kellydogg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kellydogg* »_
Nice shots http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Although the car sucks









she's not floating on a cloud of White Widow smoke? My eyes need adjusting I guess


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (veedubbed314)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubbed314* »_I sent a PM to poster to get the the MK4 picture removed.

Done, but calm down, boys. I didn't see anyone complain about the light blue Mk1 several pages back


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_
Done, but calm down, boys. I didn't see anyone complain about the light blue Mk1 several pages back









We dont want to get this thread locked.


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (HenryMuller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HenryMuller* »_









wowowowowo, okay guys i´m in the very best relationship since years, but ahm...
DAMN!!! She got some awesome peaches. Holy mama


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (basti-FSI)*


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*









I dont know what it is about her, but she is just so damn HOT!!! Every picture I see her in, I think that there is one lucky guy out there!!


----------



## cfvwtuner (Jan 19, 2001)

*Re: (veedubbed314)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubbed314* »_








I dont know what it is about her, but she is just so damn HOT!!! Every picture I see her in, I think that there is one lucky guy out there!!

A wise man once said, " No matter how hot she is, somewhere is some guy sick of her crap"


----------



## luvaveedub (Jan 11, 2003)

*Re: (cfvwtuner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cfvwtuner* »_
A wise man once said, " No matter how hot she is, somewhere is some guy sick of her crap"

Very true!


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (luvaveedub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *luvaveedub* »_
Very true!

X2, and that is a great quote!


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (veedubbed314)*


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUTCHMANia* »_









Dude? 
I love ya buddy, and your normal judgement of beauty is second to none...but THIS is no babe. 
I'll steal one from your favorite site to redeem ya


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

agreed very sexy


----------



## kellydogg (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUTCHMANia* »_









Neither of these fatty's are hot


----------



## Hey its Antman (May 30, 2002)

*Re: (kellydogg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kellydogg* »_
Neither of these fatty's are hot









I think she is hot!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (Hey its Antman)*










Did I mention I love to just drool over this picture 
awww what joy LOL


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (Hey its Antman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hey its Antman* »_
I think she is hot!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
which fatty?


----------



## Hey its Antman (May 30, 2002)

*Re: (kellydogg)*









_Quote, originally posted by *kellydogg* »_
Neither of these fatty's are hot









I think she is hot... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Inked Dubber (Jun 14, 2008)




----------



## Kimono_skunk (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: (GI-JOE)*

M'lord those eyes....
Kimonoskunk


----------



## Cor32rado (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (Kimono_skunk)*

Need more type-3's


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (Cor32rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cor32rado* »_Need more type-3's

Type 3s... with redheads.


----------



## Twister_82 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: (turbinepowered)*

Found this in another thread...
Okay, no bug but still aircooled


----------



## luvaveedub (Jan 11, 2003)

*Re: (Twister_82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Twister_82* »_

















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hammered (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: (carbalicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbalicious* »_









Did I mention I love to just drool over this picture 
awww what joy LOL


LOL I know her... here she is driving her ex's ghia








And yes, she is smoken hot


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (hammered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hammered* »_LOL I know her... And yes, she is smoken hot 


Well feel free to snap some more pics and post'em!!


----------



## luvaveedub (Jan 11, 2003)

*Re: (veedubbed314)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubbed314* »_

Well feel free to snap some more pics and post'em!!

What he said!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (kellydogg)*


----------



## Inked Dubber (Jun 14, 2008)

LOL is that a potato sack she's wearing


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUTCHMANia* »_


















These 2 are just hot!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## silverstallion (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (veedubbed314)*


----------



## silverstallion (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (silverstallion)*


----------



## Sven7 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: (Cor32rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cor32rado* »_Need more type-3's

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dennis2society (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: (carbalicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbalicious* »_









Did I mention I love to just drool over this picture 
awww what joy LOL

has anyone wondered if thats her kid........







........


----------



## luvaveedub (Jan 11, 2003)

*Re: (dennis2society)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dennis2society* »_
has anyone wondered if thats her kid........







........









There is a kid in that picture? I didn't even notice if there were any VW's...


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (luvaveedub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *luvaveedub* »_
There is a kid in that picture? I didn't even notice if there were any VW's...

Lost: kid
Found: VW's, hot a$$!


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (veedubbed314)*

what year is that yellow bug?







looks weird,,


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUTCHMANia* »_what year is that yellow bug?







looks weird,,

I'd say 68 or 69, but it's weird I don't see a gas door ? And the wide trim on the running boad is wrong for the year. Also with the low seats and smaller front turn signals I'd say it is European spec.


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUTCHMANia* »_what year is that yellow bug?







looks weird,,

Stock 67 US Beetle. Maybe later bumpers?


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (SidVicious)*


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: (vwjoem)*

Saw and stole this from the Mark 4 forum just now


















_Modified by dOWa242 at 10:47 PM 1-29-2009_


----------



## dubweiser1 (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: (dOWa242)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dOWa242* »_Saw and stole this from the Mark 4 forum just now

















with a body like that, who cares what the face looks like










_Modified by dubweiser1 at 9:26 AM 1-30-2009_


----------



## OnelowcabriO (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (dOWa242)*

is it me or that girl Pshopped into that pic?
i can tellz by the pixles


----------



## GI-JOE (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (OnelowcabriO)*

I Think she poses in front of a bus


----------



## thomaschh (May 30, 2006)

*Re: (GI-JOE)*

It's photoshopped. But, who cares?! F'ing HOT.


----------



## w00ht (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (thomaschh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thomaschh* »_It's photoshopped. But, who cares?! F'ing HOT.

Cause it's a ****ty job....


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (OnelowcabriO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OnelowcabriO* »_is it me or that girl Pshopped into that pic?
i can tellz by the pixles

damn. good call http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (w00ht)*


_Quote, originally posted by *w00ht* »_
Cause it's a ****ty job....

They cut her feet off!


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (turbinepowered)*

Hell, I certainly wouldnt kick her out of bed! Well maybe if she put her clothes back on I might!!!


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Cor32rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cor32rado* »_Need more type-3's

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwbobd (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: Bugs & Babes! (veedubbed314)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubbed314* »_










Holy buttphuck batman!!!!


----------



## vwbobd (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (dennis2society)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dennis2society* »_
has anyone wondered if thats her kid........







........









I think the kid just likes that hawt a$$!!!!


----------



## vwbobd (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (apw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *apw* »_








i hope she owns that car, she is so hot, thats a girl i would date and take her car out for the night http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


wish she was the one who was stripped


----------



## vwbobd (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trutribunal2g* »_









interesting!

SHE FARTED!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vwbobd (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (veedubbed314)*









Im luvin the clit cover!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwbobd (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUTCHMANia* »_









she can torque my nuts anytime http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwbobd (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*



DUTCHMANia said:


> And she could jack me anytime too!!


----------



## X37 (Dec 29, 2007)

Why do all the old cars get the beezys, no love for my MK3


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: (X37)*

This thread is just awesome!!


----------



## Sven7 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: (X37)*


_Quote, originally posted by *X37* »_Why do all the old cars get the beezys, no love for my MK3

cause umm older cars > newer cars.
As such, my Mk1 gets more chicks than your Mk3.


----------



## 01_Passat_B5.5 (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: (Cptn. SenseofDirection)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cptn. SenseofDirection* »_

















whats up with the girls and the glove boxes?


----------



## 01_Passat_B5.5 (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: (vwbobd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwbobd* »_








Im luvin the clit cover!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 01_Passat_B5.5 (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: (Hey its Antman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hey its Antman* »_
I think she is hot!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I think your mom's hot!!!


----------



## 01_Passat_B5.5 (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: (Cort)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cort* »_
I disagree 100%. Redheads *normally* are pasty with horrible pigment. Although I do dig their freckles, I hate just about everything else about them. 
PS My ex-wife was a red-head. God bless the bottle blondes, flowing black hair latinos and asians, the bad ass brunettes, and the highlighted whores of this thread. 
/rant

















I guess she is too pastey for your vw huh?








I just wish she was infront of a vw!!


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (01_Passat_B5.5)*


----------



## HenryMuller (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUTCHMANia* »_what year is that yellow bug?







looks weird,,

this is a brazilian beetle, probably 1972 or 1973.
(some pictures for reference the yellow here is a 72 and the green a 73
http://www.piritubafuscaclub.c...5.jpg
http://www.piritubafuscaclub.c...4.jpg
http://www.piritubafuscaclub.c...5.jpg
http://www.piritubafuscaclub.c...5.jpg
http://www.piritubafuscaclub.c...5.jpg
http://www.piritubafuscaclub.c...5.jpg )


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

_Quote, originally posted by *vwbobd* »_








Im luvin the clit cover!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


She has an amazing body.


----------



## 2002sportside (Aug 31, 2003)

*Re: (lucalucaluca)*

Going to go out on a limb here, The mods aren't going to like that pic...


----------



## vwbeaner (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: (2002sportside)*

Oh but I do.


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (2002sportside)*

Well technically it doesnt show anything private. You can see that kind of stuff in advertisements now a days. I am going to say that is defiantly the line though.


----------



## jamaicula (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: (veedubbed314)*

oh well, I enjoyed it while it lasted. ibtl.


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Whatever these two kind of go together.


lucalucaluca said:


> http://[QUOTE]
> goes with this one, don't ya think? LOL
> [QUOTE=DUTCHMANia]
> [IMG]http://www.volksforum.com/albums/files/7/20080124elpepucul_25.jpg
> ...


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (jamaicula)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jamaicula* »_oh well, I enjoyed it while it lasted. ibtl.

yeah good job retard http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (acetate909)*


----------



## luvaveedub (Jan 11, 2003)

*Re: (lucalucaluca)*

Hahahaha! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (luvaveedub)*


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*

blonde love


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (RocknRolla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RocknRolla* »_
She has an amazing body.

I agree


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (foxontherun)*

New one


----------



## frechem (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (71sbeetle)*

This chick's eyes are freaking me out.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (frechem)*

They are rather bright, aren't they?


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (71sbeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71sbeetle* »_New one










Heeeelllllllloooooo ma'am! I would like to give her a second sex trophy(kid)!


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (veedubbed314)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubbed314* »_
Heeeelllllllloooooo ma'am! I would like to give her a second sex trophy(kid)!

I'll take care of it .... thanks


----------



## Sven7 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: (vwjoem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwjoem* »_blonde love
























edit: will someone please quote the pubic hair again?










_Modified by Sven7 at 10:22 PM 2-9-2009_


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (71sbeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71sbeetle* »_
I'll take care of it .... thanks






























Dude, is that your wife? Please dont take offense to my earlier comment.


_Modified by veedubbed314 at 2:55 PM 2-11-2009_


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

_Quote, originally posted by *trutribunal2g* »_
i think she needs a shave...

trutribunal2g 4 president!


----------



## foxontherun (Dec 6, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *thomaschh* »_

WTF is wrong with you? No, I mean SERIOUSLY!










science has yet to figure it out unfortunately. i blame fluoride in the tap water myself though.


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (basti-FSI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *basti-FSI* »_
trutribunal2g 4 president!









THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

















































Got to love paint!!











_Modified by PerL at 2:33 PM 3-3-2009_


----------



## 480 (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: (vwjoem)*

stolen from some clothing ad campaign


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (480)*


----------



## CozySpeed (Sep 24, 2006)

shaaaaaaaaabangin!


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (CozySpeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CozySpeed* »_shaaaaaaaaabangin!

Oh hell yea she is!!!!!!


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (veedubbed314)*

Friday *Bum*p


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (vwjoem)*

And a nice round bumpity it is!


----------



## A2gtirulz (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: Bugs & Babes! (veedubbed314)*


----------



## A2gtirulz (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: Bugs & Babes! (A2gtirulz)*


----------



## wolfsburgfanatic (May 27, 2002)

*Re: (carbalicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbalicious* »_









anyone know where to find this shirt??


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (wolfsburgfanatic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfsburgfanatic* »_
anyone know where to find this shirt??

On her, perhaps?


----------



## Dozier (Jun 18, 2007)

cultwagen.com


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (Dozier)*

werd I'm going to start selling them here soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (carbalicious)*

Can we sell her on here too? I mean, I'd buy her!


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (veedubbed314)*

Ok guys, I just had to clean up a whole lot of posts on page 13. I'm not happy to do so, and this was the last time as well. Next time someone breaks the rules, this thread gets a one-way ticket to the Black Hole
So, lets have a reminder:
No pubic hairs, from no angle at all!
No nipple slips
No body painted breasts 
No naked asses
All girls must have proper clothing or bikini/swimsuits.
This is the last warning!


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_Ok guys, I just had to clean up a whole lot of posts on page 13. I'm not happy to do so, and this was the last time as well. Next time someone breaks the rules, this thread gets a one-way ticket to the Black Hole
So, lets have a reminder:
No pubic hairs, from no angle at all!
No nipple slips
No body painted breasts 
No naked asses
All girls must have proper clothing or bikini/swimsuits.
This is the last warning!

New sig, thanks!


----------



## BUGSNSTONE (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: Bugs & Babes! (carbalicious)*

let me get you one for that statement










_Modified by BUGSNSTONE at 2:36 PM 3-3-2009_


----------



## almstVW (Aug 24, 2002)

*Re: (Cort)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cort* »_
New sig, thanks!









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
holesome, law obiding and delicious


----------



## rg33fv (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: (almstVW)*

give me those handle bars, ill point her in the right direction!! this has got to be one of the best threads on the vortex!!!


----------



## dennis2society (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: (almstVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *almstVW* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .......*holesome* , law obiding and delicious









.......


----------



## GI-JOE (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (dennis2society)*


----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

*Re: (GI-JOE)*


----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

*Re: (royragtop)*


----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

*Re: (royragtop)*


----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

*Re: (royragtop)*


----------



## DubsMcGee (Jul 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

^^
Win


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (DubsMcGee)*

couple more I found


----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (71sbeetle)*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/7...80917/


----------



## almstVW (Aug 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (lucalucaluca)*

71sbeetle you are a lucky, lucky man


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (almstVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *almstVW* »_71sbeetle you are a lucky, lucky man

Amen to that!!


----------



## P.Rocket (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (veedubbed314)*

IMG]http://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii147/PRocket337/vw-girl-25-04-07.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## P.Rocket (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (P.Rocket)*


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (P.Rocket)*

^^ I would hate to be on acid and look at that pic!!!


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (veedubbed314)*

I know there are more pics floating around!


----------



## iDubber.com (Nov 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*








this thread!!!


----------



## TRSuper75 (Mar 31, 2009)

I think that this colaboration of aircooleds and of course the obvious, is fantastic.... Woo hoo, second day on Vortex...!!!


_Modified by TRSuper75 at 5:25 PM 4-6-2009_


----------



## GTiWV (Jul 31, 2008)

this thread is amazing


----------



## apw (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: (TRSuper75) (X37)*

figured i would post up one last pic before you guys' pissing contest gets this thread locked


----------



## P.Rocket (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: (TRSuper75) (Sven7)*


----------



## GI-JOE (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (TRSuper75) (tachycardia)*


----------



## Sven7 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: (TRSuper75) (GI-JOE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GI-JOE* »_









Don't know how you found a pic with a chick, a fixie and a Type 2, but you're my HERO!


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (TRSuper75) (GI-JOE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GI-JOE* »_










Awwww, her eyes get me! I dig blue eyes! Plus she aint bad lookin either! I mean I certainly wouldnt kick her out of bed for eating cookies!!!

Page 15!


----------



## zuhaelter_82 (Oct 30, 2003)

Ermin, I agree with you but keep it cool in this epic thread.


----------



## Sven7 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: (zuhaelter_82)*

Seriously? How many times do we need to tell you before you actually POST PICTURES WITH YOUR COMMENTS. http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif


















_Modified by Sven7 at 6:33 PM 4-9-2009_


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (TRSuper75) (X37)*









Because I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif busses more than bugs.
Oh, and ben and jerry ice cream.
Oh and two chicks too.
Oh and summertime is always nice.
This pic is just full of win.


----------



## blakiexcharles (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (TRSuper75) (71sbeetle)*

woah to the yellow cage in the background


----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)




----------



## 602crew (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (TRSuper75) (DUTCHMANia)*

&idWhen looking up images of my new celebrity crush, i found this:








Here's the link:
http://www.bellazon.com/main/i...2810& 


_Modified by 602crew at 11:30 AM 4-13-2009_


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (TRSuper75) (veedubbed314)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubbed314* »_

Awwww, her eyes get me! I dig blue eyes! Plus she aint bad lookin either! *I mean I certainly wouldnt kick her out of bed *

...i would... 
i´t more space 4 fun on the floor








she´s a true beauty. hallelujah!


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (TRSuper75) (blakiexcharles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blakiexcharles* »_woah to the yellow cage in the background


.... There's a cage in that picture?







All I'm seeing is Ghia and Girl. Probably in that order, honestly, I'm not that into blondes.


----------



## iwanaleya (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (GI-JOE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GI-JOE* »_









 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sven7 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: (TRSuper75) (fourdubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fourdubs* »_rabbits were aircooled up til '83 i believe.

Mine's not


----------



## apw (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: (TRSuper75) (thomaschh)*


----------



## zuhaelter_82 (Oct 30, 2003)

She looks like Sara Jessica Parker... I'm not saying it's a bad thing, but I'm not saying it's a good thing.


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (zuhaelter_82)*

















Just another weekend in Austin, TX and the bus!
I'm too lazy to post all the pics, so here's a link to them...



_Modified by Cort at 7:41 PM 5-2-2009_


----------



## zuhaelter_82 (Oct 30, 2003)

THANK YOU CORT!


----------



## thomaschh (May 30, 2006)

*Re: (Cort)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cort* »_










That's a man, man!


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (thomaschh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thomaschh* »_
That's a man, man!









Fine, here...


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (Cort)*


----------



## InsipiD (Jun 4, 2005)

*Re: (TRSuper75) (BUGSNSTONE)*


















in a barndoor ambulance


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (TRSuper75) (InsipiD)*

holy butta face


----------



## blakiexcharles (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (TRSuper75) (water&air)*

i thought the same thing when i saw it on samba


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (TRSuper75) (blakiexcharles)*

well it is a bug


----------



## veedubguyjosh (Apr 1, 2009)

whoa...cool transformer!!! lol


----------



## rok801 (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (TRSuper75) (water&air)*


_Quote, originally posted by *water&air* »_well it is a bug
























hahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## CozySpeed (Sep 24, 2006)

what the heck happened here?


----------



## InsipiD (Jun 4, 2005)

*Re: (TRSuper75) (rok801)*

Here's the caption from the original thread, happened down here in Miami,


_Quote, originally posted by *carlos_miami* »_Came across this scene right after it happened. Only one car involved. She said that someone cut her off, causing her to swerve into a small palm tree which got under the car and flipped it over.
The airbags went off but she made it out without a scratch. She was in good spirits and was laughing at the situation. Lucky (and cool) girl!




_Modified by InsipiD at 8:41 PM 5-2-2009_


_Modified by InsipiD at 8:42 PM 5-2-2009_


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (TRSuper75) (InsipiD)*


----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

*Re: (TRSuper75) (DUTCHMANia)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Apologies if a repost:


----------



## haggardrob (Jul 7, 2007)

anyone know which sg that is???


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (haggardrob)*









God I wish I was that low.
Both of them are SMOKIN hot, too.


----------



## ZOMBIEEATER. (May 15, 2008)

*Re: (haggardrob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *haggardrob* »_anyone know which sg that is???


Mr.Ed?


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (ZOMBIEEATER.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZOMBIEEATER.* »_

Mr.Ed?

bleached rapper ol dirty bastard?


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (basti-FSI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *basti-FSI* »_
bleached rapper ol dirty bastard?

Hey, I would still play with her fun bags!!


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (veedubbed314)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubbed314* »_
Hey, I would still play with her saggy bags!!

fixed it for you


----------



## AZdhpH20 (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: (71sbeetle)*

Tried to get her to shoot with my car, but she ate it!!


----------



## dirtycountry (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: (AZdhpH20)*









holy fupa batman!


----------



## A2gtirulz (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: (dirtycountry)*


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (A2gtirulz)*


----------



## autobahmer (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (TRSuper75) (water&air)*


_Quote, originally posted by *water&air* »_well it is a bug
























you shoulda beat her cat up


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (TRSuper75) (InsipiD)*

These pics suck in quality because I forgot my digital camera in my other car, which is currently about 1000 miles away from home... Enjoy the disposables
Pvt. Pyle can be a real screw up, but the ladies love the guy.
































^I think this one is my favorite


----------



## zuhaelter_82 (Oct 30, 2003)

If I am ever in Austin, I will be sure to stop by!!! The only Hooter girls we get in N. California are retired pregnant hookers.


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (zuhaelter_82)*


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*


----------



## thomaschh (May 30, 2006)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUTCHMANia* »_









Holy ****, that is quality.


----------



## almstVW (Aug 24, 2002)

*Re: (thomaschh)*









this girl is a local to the photographer, he always post pics of her with aircooled on the cultwagen forum, she is stunning


----------



## ZOMBIEEATER. (May 15, 2008)

*Re: (almstVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *almstVW* »_
this girl is a local to the photographer, he always post pics of her with aircooled on the cultwagen forum, she is stunning


Funny how they covered up his name with theirs.. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## thomaschh (May 30, 2006)

*Re: (almstVW)*

Please post more pics of her!


----------



## GI-JOE (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (ZOMBIEEATER.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZOMBIEEATER.* »_

Funny how they covered up his name with theirs.. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Thats done by defualt, its not like they're trying to take credit for other peoples stuff. The XL forum I use does the same thing when I upload pics of mine.


----------



## Inked Dubber (Jun 14, 2008)




----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (Inked Dubber)*









WINNER HANDS DOWN!


----------



## zuhaelter_82 (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re:*

Bringing in the oldskool


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: Re: (zuhaelter_82)*


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: Re: (zuhaelter_82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zuhaelter_82* »_Bringing in the oldskool


















































































































































































i dig the old pics... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

*Re: Re: (trutribunal2g)*

me too, those are cool except the tease in the 15w with the africans, something about that pis is just wrong

this chick is just stunning


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (RocknRolla)*

needs less kids...


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*


----------



## thomaschh (May 30, 2006)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUTCHMANia* »_needs less kids...









Bwahahaha! Much better. Damn, she is smokin'.


----------



## Batan (Dec 15, 2000)

*Re: Re: (royragtop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *royragtop* »_

this chick is just stunning










Indeed she is! And holy hair batman, thick thick braids and there's two of them!


----------



## D-Gti vr6 (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Batan)*

take look here these ladys are hot
http://www.kustomcoachwerks.co...t=165


----------



## GI-JOE (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: Re: (D-Gti vr6)*

Something for everyone.


----------



## dennis2society (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: Re: (D-Gti vr6)*

I think there is a girl somewhere in here.......


----------



## blakiexcharles (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Re: (dennis2society)*

that picture is soo badass
i want a bigger one for my background


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Bugs & Babes! (vwjoem)*









I am experiencing many meanings of the words want, lust and more want.
She's perfect. Perfect.


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Bugs & Babes! (bandi53)*

Is it weird that I like the Bug more? I mean, she's absolutely incredible, but that Bug is awesome.


----------



## veedubguyjosh (Apr 1, 2009)

^^^^more of her please ^^^^


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (veedubguyjosh)*









I've got tons moar, too. Just wanted to share this one.


----------



## zuhaelter_82 (Oct 30, 2003)




----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Bugs & Babes! (BoiseMK1GTI)*

I like it except for the narrowed front beam, always thought that looked ridiculous.
Totally would not throw her out of bed for eating crackers though. In fact, I'd probably make her a little house or something out of said crackers so she'd admire it before she ate the crackers, and stay in my bed a little longer.


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

heh... the perfect mix of vag and VAG?


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

her ring is dope!!







anyone knows a shop selling those?


----------



## blakiexcharles (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Re: (GI-JOE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GI-JOE* »_










being that im close to turning 18, its nice to see some closer to my age!








if a girl owns an aircooled shes already halfway to my heart


----------



## Poledancing Vdubber (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: Re: (blakiexcharles)*

I dont think I'm a babe but this is me and my 66 bug Bobby








I will put some more up when I get Fred (66 Split camper) out of the garage.


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Poledancing Vdubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Poledancing Vdubber* »_I dont think I'm a babe but this is me and my 66 bug Bobby








I will put some more up when I get Fred (66 Split camper) out of the garage.

need bigger pics


----------



## Poledancing Vdubber (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: Re: (trutribunal2g)*


----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Poledancing Vdubber)*

anyway


----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

*Re: Re: (royragtop)*


----------



## SoLeFooD (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: Re: (royragtop)*

This thread is full of WINcest


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: Re: (SoLeFooD)*


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

*Re: Re: (vwjoem)*


----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

*Re: Re: (royragtop)*


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Re: (royragtop)*

No wonder the last attempt at this kind of thread failed, the moderators took away all the fun! So lets see some more of what you got! There has been some really great ones on here already, lets see more!!


----------



## zuhaelter_82 (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Re: (royragtop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *royragtop* »_









I think she would have been better if she had kept the OEM options!








Those retro fits are too much.


----------



## luvaveedub (Jan 11, 2003)

I am totally comfortable with her retrofits.


----------



## neversummesl28 (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: (luvaveedub)*


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Re: (vwjoem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwjoem* »_









Ah, all my future *ex*-wives!! HAHA! 


_Quote, originally posted by *royragtop* »_









I would have to take a run at this one too. She looks gooood!


_Modified by veedubbed314 at 6:29 PM 8-18-2009_


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Re: (veedubbed314)*


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Re: (veedubbed314)*

























Wow! That must have been one hell of a mood swing!! HAHA!
































Mmmmmm, she is getting nice and dirty!








I almost like the car more!


----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: Re: (veedubbed314)*


----------



## almstVW (Aug 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: (lucalucaluca)*

edit:








i would sell my soul to wake up to that for a few years
edit: whoops didn't see that


_Modified by almstVW at 4:19 PM 8-26-2009_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: Re: (almstVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *almstVW* »_[[/img]
i would sell my soul to wake up to that for a few years

WARNING: this pic will get the thread locked (FYI)


----------



## almstVW (Aug 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_WARNING: this pic will get the thread locked (FYI)

took down my quote, i totally didn't see those...


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Re: (almstVW)*

lets keep those pics comin!


----------



## crow86 (Jan 8, 2009)

well this was a good thread to spend the afternoon of work looking at


----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

*Re: (crow86)*

do guys in drag count??








something about this "chick" aint right


----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

*Re: (royragtop)*


----------



## zuhaelter_82 (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: (royragtop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *royragtop* »_









Your car and girl? If so, Congrats!


----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

*Re: (zuhaelter_82)*

sh!t that would be nice, I mean the car of course







my chick is hot but wont pose for me
just a random pic I found


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (royragtop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *royragtop* »_do guys in drag count??








something about this "chick" aint right

















She does look a bit manish! I dont see and adams apple, but then again, ya never know!


----------



## zuhaelter_82 (Oct 30, 2003)

God! I am glad to see I wasn't the only one thinking it.


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (zuhaelter_82)*

^^Yea his name is Steve!! HAHA! (j/k I have no idea.)


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (veedubbed314)*


----------



## zuhaelter_82 (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: (veedubbed314)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubbed314* »_










First chick on the left..., something about her gives me the woood!


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (zuhaelter_82)*

^^Yeah I get that! She has a naughty, but not slutty sorta look. Thats what makes her hot!


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)




----------



## zuhaelter_82 (Oct 30, 2003)

Mexican with black Vert is smoking! Bravo


----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)




----------



## BuddyChristCDN (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: (Inked Dubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Inked Dubber* »_









what is that tube on the side of the car? sorry for the noob question but i am just starting out with air cooled


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (BuddyChristCDN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BuddyChristCDN* »_
what is that tube on the side of the car? sorry for the noob question but i am just starting out with air cooled

That is a basic swamp cooler that gets air forced in while driving and turns the fan and blows the cool air into the car's window.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (veedubbed314)*

yes, there is ice or cold water in the unit too to cool the air, no fan though, unless you have a 12V powered one which just makes the air flow even when the car is stationary (in traffic for example)


----------



## zuhaelter_82 (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: (lucalucaluca)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucalucaluca* »_









I hope that is a bad picture of the "babe" and not really a 12 year old girl with down syndrome.


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (zuhaelter_82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zuhaelter_82* »_
I hope that is a bad picture of the "babe" and not really a 12 year old girl with down syndrome.









Obviously you haven't seen the other pics he's posted. His view of "babes" is quite scary. 
But on a side note, that chick uglier than genital worts. 










_Modified by Cort at 7:08 PM 9-11-2009_


----------



## apw (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: (71sbeetle)*









beautiful girl, and place, along with one of my dream cars, perfect


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (apw)*

Do you know the area where that pic was taken? I love the car and girl!!


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

This pic looks just the the In-N-Out I used to go to in Vegas. I wonder if it is?!


















































































_Modified by veedubbed314 at 2:17 PM 9-13-2009_


----------



## GI-JOE (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (veedubbed314)*




































_Modified by GI-JOE at 12:49 PM 9-14-2009_


----------



## zuhaelter_82 (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: (apw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *apw* »_








beautiful girl, and place, along with one of my dream cars, perfect









It's funny because this is a repost from the first page


----------



## burnt63 (Feb 19, 2004)

good looking car.....


----------



## Sven7 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: (GI-JOE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GI-JOE* »_








_Modified by GI-JOE at 12:49 PM 9-14-2009_

this picture is sexier than half the stuff in this thread! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## LOW END (Oct 29, 2002)

^^^Amen to that, brother!


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (Sven7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sven7* »_
this picture is sexier than half the stuff in this thread! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

xeleventy-thousand.








Cute girl, nice pose, nothing whorish about her... A+ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (turbinepowered)*

I like that pic too, but I dont like the facial tattoo. Artsy wise, its great!


----------



## zuhaelter_82 (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: (veedubbed314)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubbed314* »_I like that pic too, but I dont like the facial tattoo. Artsy wise, its great!

QFT when it comes to that sh*t on her face http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## GI-JOE (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (zuhaelter_82)*

Its not a real tattoo. Now you guys can ask her out


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (GI-JOE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GI-JOE* »_Its not a real tattoo. Now you guys can ask her out









I didn't mind even when it was one.


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (turbinepowered)*


----------



## zuhaelter_82 (Oct 30, 2003)

^^^^ Yes please ^^^^


----------



## Hey its Antman (May 30, 2002)

*Re: (Sven7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sven7* »_
this picture is sexier than half the stuff in this thread! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

now thats a laaaadyyyyyyyyy!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zuhaelter_82 (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: (zuhaelter_82)*

BUMP


----------



## mikeeylikesitt (Sep 4, 2008)

SUBSCRIBED!!


----------



## blakiexcharles (Jul 2, 2008)

werd


----------



## dennis2society (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: (blakiexcharles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikeeylikesitt* »_SUBSCRIBED!!


_Quote, originally posted by *blakiexcharles* »_werd


now some more pics.......


----------



## adelg88 (Jun 11, 2008)

mmm mmm mmm sexy








oh wait!! here ya go (not a bug)


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (zuhaelter_82)*









You guys have been slacking...


----------



## zuhaelter_82 (Oct 30, 2003)

Just been busy...


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (zuhaelter_82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zuhaelter_82* »_Just been busy... 

Servicing your hot rod doesn't count.


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (adelg88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adelg88* »_









She looks like Brittany Daniels! AH, super hot!


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Re: (veedubbed314)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubbed314* »_










Best picture I've seen in (p)ages
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: Re: (acetate909)*


----------



## coorslight (Jul 31, 2007)

these last three pics do it for me. i lust wish i was the pair of pliers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (coorslight)*











































































_Modified by DUTCHMANia at 4:01 PM 10-27-2009_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*

not as good as previous post! ! ! ....but


----------



## coorslight (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*

oh yea keep em comming.


----------



## MarsRedScirocco16v (Sep 3, 2009)

Kinda sad when most of these girls don't even know what they're dry humping.


----------



## mikeeylikesitt (Sep 4, 2008)

YESSS!








anddd yess!! That bug is so perfect. I would kill to sit in it half naked haha.


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (mikeeylikesitt)*


----------



## Michos Miche (Dec 1, 2007)

Anyone who knows where I can get into contact with that girl, or what her name is? I think she is awsome!


----------



## blakiexcharles (Jul 2, 2008)

if shes from cali i got dibs.


----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

*Re: (Michos Miche)*

straight up stalker status















she looks like every other emo teenage chick I have seen. check your local mall


----------



## blakiexcharles (Jul 2, 2008)

lol i dont really go to malls! for that reason. but everyother teenage emo chick doesnt drive a vw =]


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (blakiexcharles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blakiexcharles* »_lol i dont really go to malls! for that reason. but everyother teenage emo chick doesnt drive a vw =]
most do


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*

yeah seriously, most drive mk4 jetta's that mommy and daddy bought for them.
and $$ says that's not her Bus


----------



## vwrabbitjunkie (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (BoiseMK1GTI)*

less talking more bugs and babes


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (vwrabbitjunkie)*

Oh, I want in the bug with those 6 hot girls!! Oh damn!


----------



## lowprofile (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: (veedubbed314)*


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (lowprofile)*

hahaha, she's in a cage


----------



## Kamikaze_6712 (Sep 19, 2003)




----------



## Kimono_skunk (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: Re: (veedubbed314)*

http://www.volksforum.com/albu...l.jpg
Wow, I love this one,#3, she is very pretty, Gods I love that hair she has.
Why I married a blonde, a southern belle blonde that likes VWs as well.
^^
Kimmyskunk


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: Re: (Kimono_skunk)*


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_









You sir.


----------



## 86westy (Jun 23, 2007)

^^^^best picture ever.....the singlecab and the high five haha


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (86westy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *86westy* »_^^^^best picture ever.....the singlecab and the high five haha

*bows*
Guess what she's going to write on the door?


----------



## zuhaelter_82 (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: (Cort)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cort* »_











The one on the right has some nice cake


----------



## JakkoVR (May 23, 2006)

*Re: (Cort)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cort* »_









Get that sh*t outta here! Thats no bug!








Cort, get that bus back so we can have more chalkboard fun!


----------



## PJA021.8t (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (JakkoVR)*

That Tilted Kilt place looks awesome...
I found one with beetle content


----------



## rajuncajun37 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (Cort)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cort* »_
*bows*
Guess what she's going to write on the door?

















*^^^^^^ That ish is on point !* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (rajuncajun37)*


----------



## Jade Wombat (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*

Great photo!
One thing though, the side windows on that panel grafted in look horrible!!


----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*

wow she is gorgeous


----------



## Sven7 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: (Cort)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cort* »_









Shes got a NIIICEE caboose http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *DUTCHMANia* »_








 
DAAAYYUMMMMMNN!!! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif She's about 95% perfect!


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (Sven7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sven7* »_
Shes got a NIIICEE caboose http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 


It's not bad. But this is way nice. Although it's a repost, I think that I don't care, it's my old bus I can repost if I want.


----------



## wahlers (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (Cort)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cort* »_
It's not bad. But this is way nice. Although it's a repost, I think that I don't care, it's my old bus I can repost if I want.










favorite pic. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (wahlers)*


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: (royragtop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *royragtop* »_









From a couple pages back. That's actually _her_ car. If I remember right, she lives up in Northern Alabama somewhere. That picture was taken at the Montgomery, AL show a couple years ago. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NJBugman (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: (Stromaluski)*

I can't belive I missed this thread.







This will give me moti







vation to fix my Bug


----------



## dennis2society (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: (NJBugman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NJBugman* »_I can't belive I missed this thread.







This will give me moti







vation to fix my Bug

toooo much internutz & mooree car weerkzz .......


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (dennis2society)*




































































































_Modified by DUTCHMANia at 10:42 AM 12-16-2009_


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Apologies for any reposts.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Michos Miche)*


----------



## Blu_Hare (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: (Michos Miche)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michos Miche* »_








Anyone who knows where I can get into contact with that girl, or what her name is? I think she is awsome!









yeah, if I knew her, you'd be the first person I'd give her info to


----------



## Blu_Hare (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re:*

my bug....


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: Re: (GTrabbIt)*


----------



## wahlers (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_Apologies for any reposts.









It looks like her fly is down partway. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (wahlers)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (DUTCHMANia)*


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (veedubbed314)*

any seasonal pics of bugs and or babes? noticin alot of reposts


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


----------



## Scrappy1 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*


----------



## Scrappy1 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: (Scrappy1)*


----------



## Scrappy1 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: (Scrappy1)*


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (Scrappy1)*


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

This thread is full of win http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (VolksAddict)*


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (vwjoem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwjoem* »_









I mean, don't get me wrong. My ex-wife had a bunch of tattoos, including a massive chest piece, but for christs sake... This girl has been posted like 10 times. Same pic in front of that splitty/motorhome.
Seriously... Can we post up something else?


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Cort)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cort* »_









god I love girls from Texas
nice one Cort-nasty!


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Re: (GTrabbIt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTrabbIt* »_my bug....

















Sooo sooo sexy. I'd love to spend some time inside that.

The blonde is cute, too.


----------



## Scrappy1 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: Re: (bandi53)*

Mmmmm, sweater puppets...


----------



## A2gtirulz (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Scrappy1)*

not tainted by volksforum


----------



## A2gtirulz (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: Re: (A2gtirulz)*

another










_Modified by A2gtirulz at 8:23 AM 1-19-2010_


----------



## A2gtirulz (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: Re: (A2gtirulz)*


----------



## alexgti25 (Sep 7, 2008)

^^^^ jail bait
they look like a bunch of 12 year old


----------



## Husky - BR (Feb 6, 2009)

_Modified by Husky - BR at 11:31 AM 1-25-2010_


_Modified by Husky - BR at 11:32 AM 1-25-2010_


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (jaco_vw_jetta)*

vintage or not, you might want to remove it so that thread doesn't get locked, I have plenty of pics I could post here but they would get the thread locked so .....


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (71sbeetle)*

Not "might want to remove it"..... Remove it now!!!


----------



## zuhaelter_82 (Oct 30, 2003)

That is a nice picture but you aren't playing by the rules! If this gets locked, you are going to have some very upset people.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (zuhaelter_82)*









































&
have a blast


----------



## zuhaelter_82 (Oct 30, 2003)

That last one is rare... Not the car but the asian with a huge rack!


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

^^ breach of style


----------



## droppedvert (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (droppedvert)*

WTF?!?!?!?!?!? Those girls are like 12. They don't belong in "Bugs & Babes". That's seriously fu$ked up.


----------



## Lanceevox (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (BoiseMK1GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoiseMK1GTI* »_WTF?!?!?!?!?!? Those girls are like 12. They don't belong in "Bugs & Babes". That's seriously fu$ked up.

I dont know... it sorta works with bugs & babes because I think there is an actual baby in the back seat.


----------



## zuhaelter_82 (Oct 30, 2003)

May be a repost but worthy


----------



## droppedvert (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (droppedvert)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zuhaelter_82 (Oct 30, 2003)

New rule!!! Before posting, check the last 5 pages... There are two REPOOOOOOST on this page that are from less than 3 pages before. New content please...


----------



## zuhaelter_82 (Oct 30, 2003)

A little rough in the face but I like the concept...


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Durty


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_

















She kind of looks like Megan Fox! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Scrappy1 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: (ANSAracingb)*

Ah..2 of my favorites. Wait, 3 of my favorites!


----------



## silverstallion (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (Scrappy1)*


----------



## simonize25 (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Bugs & Babes! (veedubbed314)*


----------



## mod_589 (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: (mod_589)*


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (mod_589)*


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (stealth67vw)*


----------



## zuhaelter_82 (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: (burnt63)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burnt63* »_
old n*despeed.com?









More like google (vw whore)


----------



## Scrappy1 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: (zuhaelter_82)*

At least she shaves and brushes her teeth.


----------



## jazzcat2001 (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (Scrappy1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scrappy1* »_At least she shaves and brushes her teeth.
















just cause its there doesn't mean it gets used


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## veedubguyjosh (Apr 1, 2009)

hottest one so far (bug and babe) ^^^


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (blakiexcharles)*


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_










...any more pics of that car? (nothing against the girls!)


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## rajuncajun37 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (stealthmk3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmk3* »_Its not like they're naked
























In dis pic I see a *DONKEY*.


















_Modified by rajuncajun37 at 3:51 PM 2-21-2010_


----------



## stealth67vw (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: (rajuncajun37)*

I see a big ole ass.


----------



## Scrappy1 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: (stealth67vw)*

"Ass so fat u could see it from da frunt.." - Mos Def


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (Scrappy1)*


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (VolksAddict)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VolksAddict* »_









dude she gotta be a midget... i mean a little person, that is dumped and she is on stripper shoes...... she got funny legs too


----------



## jeuro (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: (stealthmk3)*


----------



## jeuro (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: (stealthmk3)*


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (jeuro)*


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (VolksAddict)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VolksAddict* »_









Sorry, but I like. A lot. Short chicks just do it for me.

Probably because I'm 5'5" hahaha


----------



## BADpolizei (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: (jeuro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jeuro* »_









MORE!!!!


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

^Classy, but in my opinion it'd look better a little less low...


----------



## Scrappy1 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: (turbinepowered)*

Just checkin'..."a little less low?" Wow.


----------



## rajuncajun37 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (jeuro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jeuro* »_

















^^^^^ This woman is a PORN STAR, BTW. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## burnt63 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: (rajuncajun37)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rajuncajun37* »_
^^^^^ This woman is a PORN STAR, BTW. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i thought the same thing.


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (rajuncajun37)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rajuncajun37* »_
^^^^^ This woman is a PORN STAR, BTW. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

what about her gave it away?


----------



## coppertone (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*

Define STAR.............


----------



## dirtycountry (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUTCHMANia* »_
what about her gave it away?























the porn i saw w/ her in it


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (Scrappy1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scrappy1* »_Just checkin'..."a little less low?" Wow.









Yes, *less* low. 
Negative camber makes me go soft. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Scraping the ground over every little bump, also http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
A little low is good, but that's down in that "smacking the ground and making expensive noises over bumps" territory. 


_Modified by turbinepowered at 8:52 PM 2-23-2010_


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (turbinepowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbinepowered* »_
Yes, *less* low. 
Negative camber makes me go soft. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Scraping the ground over every little bump, also http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
A little low is good, but that's down in that "smacking the ground and making expensive noises over bumps" territory. 

_Modified by turbinepowered at 8:52 PM 2-23-2010_

I'm with you.
I also hate rat rods. *ducks*


----------



## zuhaelter_82 (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: (jeuro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jeuro* »_

















Her name is Jenna Haze and she is my FAV!


----------



## ZOMBIEEATER. (May 15, 2008)

*Re: (turbinepowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbinepowered* »_
Yes, *less* low. 
Negative camber makes me go soft. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Scraping the ground over every little bump, also http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
A little low is good, but that's down in that "smacking the ground and making expensive noises over bumps" territory. 

_Modified by turbinepowered at 8:52 PM 2-23-2010_


You could drive that **** off road...


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (ZOMBIEEATER.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZOMBIEEATER.* »_

You could drive that **** off road...

Bull. First _speed bump_ you hit at more than a crawl would smack the front beam on the bump.
It wouldn't survive long at all on local roads, let alone local _off_roads.


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (turbinepowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbinepowered* »_
Bull. First _speed bump_ you hit at more than a crawl would smack the front beam on the bump.

It wouldn't survive long at all on local roads, let alone local _off_roads.

I don't think he meant that literally. But that car is no way _that_ low. I think you are just getting old. But this thread is about chicks w/vw's, so shut up and post them not your opinions on what you think correct ride height is.


----------



## ZOMBIEEATER. (May 15, 2008)

*Re: (Cort)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cort* »_
I don't think he meant that literally. But that car is no way _that_ low. I think you are just getting old. But this thread is about chicks w/vw's, so shut up and post them not your opinions on what you think correct ride height is.


Word.


----------



## VAVW (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (SidVicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SidVicious* »_Let's get 'er back on topic, me boyos. 










































you are one sick mother fu cker. last one definitely has a wiener


_Modified by VAVW at 11:29 PM 2-27-2010_


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (VAVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VAVW* »_
you are one sick mother fu cker. last one definitely has a wiener

_Modified by VAVW at 11:29 PM 2-27-2010_

yeah, she's a handsome gal.


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Jade Wombat (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (VolksAddict)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...=fvwp


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (Scrappy1)*


----------



## Mieka_GTI (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: (VolksAddict)*


----------



## dananhai3243 (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: (kellydogg)*

mark


----------



## Mieka_GTI (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: (dananhai3243)*


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (Mieka_GTI)*

Subscribed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

I don't know what it is, but I am seriously digging the amount of black and white snaps in this thread.


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (zuhaelter_82)*


----------



## zuhaelter_82 (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*


----------



## stealthmk3 (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: (zuhaelter_82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zuhaelter_82* »_
That's one way to lower your beetle 

Ouch!


----------



## stealthmk3 (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUTCHMANia* »_









Ding Ding Ding, We have a winner! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (stealthmk3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmk3* »_
Ding Ding Ding, We have a winner! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

I think you meant wiener !!!


----------



## Dozier (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*









ok.


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (Dozier)*

I love it, this thread has almost half as many views as the slammed aircooled thread, but not even a quarter of the number of posts!


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (veedubbed314)*























^^^ I guess it would be a LITTLE harder for me to ask her "why the long face?"


----------



## zuhaelter_82 (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: (acetate909)*


_Quote, originally posted by *acetate909* »_






















^^^ I guess it would be a LITTLE harder for me to ask her "why the long face?"










_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmk3* »_
Ouch!










J/K I just have to recap on stealthmk3's uber sensitivity towards making fun of the ladies in this thread.










_Modified by zuhaelter_82 at 3:27 PM 3-26-2010_


----------



## stealthmk3 (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: (zuhaelter_82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zuhaelter_82* »_
J/K I just have to recap on stealthmk3's uber sensitivity towards making fun of the ladies in this thread.









Im totally sensitive bro


----------



## apw (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: (stealthmk3)*


----------



## burnt63 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: (stealthmk3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmk3* »_









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for the thing.


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: (veedubguyjosh)*

ehh, who caresabout the new beetles, i hate those things


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Ratbastird (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (VolksAddict)*

Say hi to Kayla-Jane-Danger......and the bug


----------



## wahlers (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (stealthmk3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zuhaelter_82* »_









That's one way to lower your beetle [/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]


[TABLE]
[TR]
[TD][I]Quote, originally posted by [B]stealthmk3[/B] »[/I][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: quote"]
Ouch! [IMG]http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/rolleyes.gif 

That's what the bug said


----------



## Dozier (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Ratbastird)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ratbastird* »_Say hi to Kayla-Jane-Danger......and the bug























































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Ratbastird)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ratbastird* »_








































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Wish that damn driver's door was removed for those last two pics


----------



## Sven7 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Ratbastird)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ratbastird* »_Say hi to Kayla-Jane-Danger......and the bug

































first of all, I need to quote these pics again because all the c00l kids are doing it.
second of all, is this a stock beetle color?
third of all, pics


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Sven7)*

Chestnut Brown ?


----------



## Rdoppie (Dec 9, 2004)

*hot girls*

updates ?


----------



## Lanceevox (Mar 21, 2006)

*FV-QR*

looks like a porsche brown


----------



## apw (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Lanceevox)*


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (dananhai3243)*


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*

Now thats love, for the girl!


----------



## adelg88 (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (apw)*

in love with both of those girls


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*FV-QR*

^yup


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (VolksAddict)*


----------



## mk2jettanjerz (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (stealthmk3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmk3* »_
Im totally sensitive bro

















something about this girl makes her hot


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (mk2jettanjerz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2jettanjerz* »_
something about this girl makes her hot









Its the glasses!!


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (veedubbed314)*

it's the beck's beer















seriously, she got a nice body but the thing in the back is


----------



## Dozier (Jun 18, 2007)

yea..she looks like a teacher...but almost naked.


_Modified by Dozier at 9:46 AM 4-28-2010_


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

*FV-QR*

nice work collecting pics guys!....


----------



## xXSLVR6Xx (Jun 4, 2007)

This page needs more pix so ill start(possible repost)


----------



## Dozier (Jun 18, 2007)

oh my.


----------



## zuhaelter_82 (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: (Dozier)*

Stolen from the Samba


----------



## veedubguyjosh (Apr 1, 2009)

such a happy gal in such an unhappy car lol


----------



## zuhaelter_82 (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: (veedubguyjosh)*

That car is very happy... She is giving it a second chance at life http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (zuhaelter_82)*

She makes ME happy!! Does that count?


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (xXSLVR6Xx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xXSLVR6Xx* »_









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (VolksAddict)*

aww man, the only problem with that pic is that it looks like the stick is stuck in her head. Perfect angle too


----------



## hilarybilarybop (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: (Mieka_GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mieka_GTI* »_










wow


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUTCHMANia* »_









Is it just me, or is this the hottest picture in the thread?


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (EK20)*

I want to know why she has a can of expanding foam by her knee... while looking in an engine compartment...


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (turbinepowered)*

actually thats "Tire Shine"
not fix a flat or any sort of foam filler.
But thanks for trying to kill his dream


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (HAPPYnotEMO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HAPPYnotEMO* »_actually thats "Tire Shine"
not fix a flat or any sort of foam filler.
But thanks for trying to kill his dream









Hmmmmm... looked an awful lot like a can of "tough stuf" (yes, it's really spelled with only one "f" on the can) sealant foam you can get around here... 
But I guess that makes sense. Of course, why does she have a can of tire shine near her while she's in the engine bay? Less scary but no less silly...


----------



## stealthmk3 (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: (turbinepowered)*

/\ prolly dressing some rubber.... not that kind of rubber


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (turbinepowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbinepowered* »_
Hmmmmm... looked an awful lot like a can of "tough stuf" (yes, it's really spelled with only one "f" on the can) sealant foam you can get around here... 
But I guess that makes sense. Of course, why does she have a can of tire shine near her while she's in the engine bay? Less scary but no less silly...









Obviously you don't show your car very often.
Tire Shine makes all rubber hoses/insulated wires in the engine bay shine like crazy. Judges, like fish, like shiny things. 








Nothing is quite as sexy as having your gf clean your car at a car show. I speak from experience


----------



## Dozier (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: (turbinepowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbinepowered* »_
Hmmmmm... looked an awful lot like a can of "tough stuf" (yes, it's really spelled with only one "f" on the can) sealant foam you can get around here... 
But I guess that makes sense. Of course, why does she have a can of tire shine near her while she's in the engine bay? Less scary but no less silly...










That is Tough Stuff she is using
I work at autozone


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## zuhaelter_82 (Oct 30, 2003)

_Quote, originally posted by *HAPPYnotEMO* »_actually thats "Tire Shine"
not fix a flat or any sort of foam filler.
But thanks for trying to kill his dream











_Quote, originally posted by *turbinepowered* »_
Hmmmmm... looked an awful lot like a can of "tough stuf" (yes, it's really spelled with only one "f" on the can) sealant foam you can get around here... 
But I guess that makes sense. Of course, why does she have a can of tire shine near her while she's in the engine bay? Less scary but no less silly...


















TUFF STUFF... Fabric, Carpet, Vinyl


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: (EK20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EK20* »_










Huh. Her battery is on the wrong side










_Quote, originally posted by *EK20* »_
























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## apw (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: (ANSAracingb)*


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

^^ holy smoke!!! wow


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)




----------



## Volkswageneer1990 (Dec 19, 2009)

trutribunal2g said:


> BORDER="0">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LOW END (Oct 29, 2002)

^^ They look like they were originally horizontal.


----------



## KIDVersion1 (May 10, 2009)

Are they MkI or MkII tails just vertical?


----------



## GI-JOE (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## Volkswageneer1990 (Dec 19, 2009)

KIDVersion1 said:


> Are they MkI or MkII tails just vertical?


 Beats me...


----------



## Jade Wombat (Oct 20, 2004)

My guess would be Vanagon lights turned sideways. Look weird though... 

From a few years ago:


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)




----------



## Rdoppie (Dec 9, 2004)

carbalicious said:


> the best thread on the vortex lol


agreed


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)




----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Apologies if a repost:


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Volkswageneer1990 (Dec 19, 2009)

VolksAddict said:


>


drooling.......

:thumbup:


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)




----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)




----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

/\ Yes!


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)




----------



## veedubguyjosh (Apr 1, 2009)

Best page so far!!!!


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)




----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)




----------



## veedubguyjosh (Apr 1, 2009)

^ I wanna bounce on that !!!:laugh:


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)




----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)




----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)




----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)




----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

^^ DING!! I am sold!


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

ANSAracingb said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *Ratbastird* »_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hahahaha!!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Michos Miche (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## teufeltito (Nov 1, 2009)




----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)




----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

/\ Very nice !!!

some I found on The Samba today from Rimco VW


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)




----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

Holy maria! :laugh: while scrolling down the page me eyes cought a blonde, car-washing girl fisted by her friend :laugh: 



VolksAddict said:


>


----------



## madster (Dec 27, 2006)

Michos Miche said:


>


Thats HOT!!!


----------



## madster (Dec 27, 2006)

There definitely a bug in this babe


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

madster said:


> Thats HOT!!!


yeah, indeed... always thought it's impossible to remove the rearlights of a t2 bus with a wrench instead of a screwdriver. :sly: 

The singular ability of this brainless barbie f*ck!n impresses me!

LMAO :laugh:


----------



## dubmaandave (Jul 5, 2010)

Fantastic, such a delight to see so many babes


----------



## Jade Wombat (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## Joolz84 (Mar 9, 2005)

^^
this one looks like trouble


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

Joolz84 said:


> ^^
> this one looks like trouble


 Why don't you take a seat over here...


----------



## A2gtirulz (Dec 23, 2003)




----------



## dubmaandave (Jul 5, 2010)

Jade Wombat said:


>


 Me thinks the Pair of them are trouble,if you get my meaning!


----------



## SnowyDay (Dec 18, 2006)

This was my favorite picture from the volksforum.com babes pics


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

trbochrg said:


> Why don't you take a seat over here...


 at the doctors office perhaps?


----------



## shaunl (Apr 11, 2005)

swabby swabby


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)




----------



## Mieka_GTI (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

^^ those eyes are just freakin me out :thumbup:


----------



## dubmaandave (Jul 5, 2010)

VolksAddict said:


>



Sod the pliers,i'd undo them jean with me teeth :laugh:


----------



## luvaveedub (Jan 11, 2003)

The wife with my fasty at a show a few weeks back...


----------



## coppertone (May 27, 2006)

luvaveedub said:


> The wife with my fasty at a show a few weeks back...


 Can I see more pics of your car please?


----------



## luvaveedub (Jan 11, 2003)

There we go...and managed to keep it on topic!


----------



## shaunl (Apr 11, 2005)

beauty late Fasty!


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## coppertone (May 27, 2006)

luvaveedub said:


> There we go...and managed to keep it on topic!


 Thank you I just make it my screen background if you don't mind. :thumbup:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Sorry if a repost


----------



## GI-JOE (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## sethbilodeau (Jul 8, 2004)

what the HIV is going on there?


----------



## GI-JOE (Nov 3, 2006)

sethbilodeau said:


> what the HIV is going on there?


The last one is supposed to be a zombie chick.

http://fav.me/d2u5n1d


----------



## glidrew (Jul 25, 2002)

GI-JOE said:


> The last one is supposed to be a zombie chick.


 sexy...


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

GI-JOE said:


> The last one is supposed to be a zombie chick.


or a bad photoshop ?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## veedubguyjosh (Apr 1, 2009)

^ first dibs to the one on the right


----------



## Husky - BR (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## Husky - BR (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## dancar420 (May 11, 2008)

this thread is awesome  subscribed opcorn:


----------



## Noelalmirante (Aug 28, 2010)

*Haloween Car show!*

The lady in pink! Haha spooky but sexy!


----------



## Noelalmirante (Aug 28, 2010)

This one is edited hehehe!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

sorry if a repost


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

Wow, thats some ink work! I love the piano belt too!


----------



## Husky - BR (Feb 6, 2009)

rsrsrsrs


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

/\ Nice!


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

^^^ She looks just like Christina Applegate!!!:thumbup:


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

vwbugstuff said:


> ^^^ She looks just like Christina Applegate!!!:thumbup:


That's because it IS Christina Applegate


----------



## PJA021.8t (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## mod_589 (Oct 9, 2004)

classic


----------



## VDUBIN (Jun 28, 2001)

Phunkshon said:


>


 I just can't get over the inkwork on her back.... DAMN!!!!


----------



## 1966VW (Feb 17, 2007)

VDUBIN said:


> I just can't get over the inkwork on her back.... DAMN!!!!


It looks ugly now, just think what she will look like if she reaches 75


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

oh damn , she's hot, very pretty face and hot tattoo 

anyone got some more pics of the turbocharged beetle on this page? this one looks very nice to me! Wow!!!


----------



## shaunl (Apr 11, 2005)

this thread needs new content


----------



## Agent 00corrado (Jun 29, 2003)

shaunl said:


> this thread needs new content


----------



## shaunl (Apr 11, 2005)

I would love to play some bingo with those silver haired vixens.


----------



## w00ht (Mar 25, 2004)

From meanbugs.com to get us back on track.


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

DUTCHMANia said:


>


 
This chick sure shows up in a lot of aircooled pics. She is pretty damn hot!


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

veedubbed314 said:


> This chick sure shows up in a lot of aircooled pics. She is pretty damn hot!


agreed


----------



## rickysinister (Dec 19, 2009)




----------



## rickysinister (Dec 19, 2009)

*this is my babe and her old bug*


----------



## rickysinister (Dec 19, 2009)




----------



## Warhorse (Jun 26, 2010)

rickysinister said:


>


And the first thing I look at is the car. Damn! I must be gettin' old!

EDIT: She is really sweet looking! Ricky, you are a lucky guy.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## JUICE_B5 (Sep 27, 2007)

Warhorse said:


> And the first thing I look at is the car. Damn! I must be gettin' old!


 What car???:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::thumbup:


----------



## rickysinister (Dec 19, 2009)

JUICE_B5 said:


> What car???:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::thumbup:


 damn right 
!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Semper_Dad (Apr 11, 2006)

VDUBIN said:


> I just can't get over the inkwork on her back.... DAMN!!!!





1966VW said:


> It looks ugly now, just think what she will look like if she reaches 75


 By that time it will be on her butt


----------



## mk2gtd (Sep 17, 2007)

you aircooled guys have a sweet thing going on here... :beer:


----------



## SlowestCorradoinNC (Jun 11, 2002)

Phunkshon said:


> sorry if a repost


Tattoos and dreadlocks.....masking ugly for 20+ years now????


----------



## arc9 (Mar 18, 2003)

The internet.....playground for offensive idiots for 20+ years now????


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

^^ she looks pretty damn good to me :thumbup:


----------



## SlowestCorradoinNC (Jun 11, 2002)

Meeehhhhh......Here you go:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2000)

i am pretty sure dred locks and tattoos have been not hiding ugly for 20+ years...... i believe booze has been doing it for 100's of years haha that chic sexy!!


----------



## SlowestCorradoinNC (Jun 11, 2002)

We'll agree to disagree....


----------



## gringo_54_oval (Oct 4, 2010)

How do you fit a vw bonnet to the rear of a vw


----------



## SlowestCorradoinNC (Jun 11, 2002)

]


----------



## SlowestCorradoinNC (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## SlowestCorradoinNC (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## SlowestCorradoinNC (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## SlowestCorradoinNC (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

SlowestCorradoinNC said:


>


ha! just thought it was christina aguilera after singin "candyman" :thumbup: awesome!


----------



## XA-CMF (Apr 24, 2008)

The best ones for my taste!


----------



## mudanddust (Oct 24, 2007)

mk2jettanjerz said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *stealthmk3* »_
> Im totally sensitive bro
> 
> 
> ...


i dont know weather to check out the girl or her thing


----------



## GI-JOE (Nov 3, 2006)

SlowestCorradoinNC said:


> We'll agree to disagree....


Is that a real women or a mannequin?


----------



## SlowestCorradoinNC (Jun 11, 2002)

GI-JOE said:


> Is that a real women or a mannequin?


It's a mannequin but if you wish hard enough, she might come to life and change your oil.


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

GI-JOE said:


> Is that a real women or a mannequin?


I had to do a double take on it too. I was thinking, what a generous woman!!


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

Found these on The Samba in the classifieds.


----------



## Suspekt (Oct 1, 2006)

This one does it for me :thumbup:


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)




----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

mamma mia


----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

GEETi said:


>




this is the same chick, she actually works on her own sh!t, ....has a club called GRITS, Girls Rollin In The South.


----------



## JUICE_B5 (Sep 27, 2007)

royragtop said:


> this is the same chick, she actually works on her own sh!t, ....has a club called GRITS, Girls Rollin In The South.


I'm in LOVE, she is hot and know how to work on her VW:thumbup::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Bunyip Lupin (Oct 30, 2006)

mudanddust said:


> i dont know weather to check out the girl or her thing


Well I for one would love to see her "thing" :facepalm:


----------



## OBEYgiantinVA (Mar 23, 2009)

my input: 
http://www.awol.tv/episodes/1?episode=74
squareback with a hot chick :]


----------



## adaze1 (Jun 30, 2010)

Photo taken at my shop in a 54 oval bug







one more


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

vwjoem said:


>


 yep already done


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)




----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

OBEYgiantinVA said:


> my input:
> http://www.awol.tv/episodes/1?episode=74
> squareback with a hot chick :]


Hey that looks like Yaril's car !
I did a shoot of it for Dubkultur


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)




----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

EK20 said:


>


For a second there, I thought the top pic was Dee Dee Ramone:laugh:


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## bighauler1 (Oct 19, 2005)

SlowestCorradoinNC said:


>


 just....wow....nothing more......


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

Why is this thread so far down ?


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## Mieka_GTI (Aug 13, 2007)

From the Pin-Up Thread...


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

Mieka_GTI said:


> From the Pin-Up Thread...


Also from the *first page* of *this thread*! :laugh: 

 Not that I'm upset it's been reposted or anything though... just sayin. :beer::thumbup:


----------



## Mieka_GTI (Aug 13, 2007)

JimmyD said:


> Also from the *first page* of *this thread*! :laugh:
> 
> Not that I'm upset it's been reposted or anything though... just sayin. :beer::thumbup:


:facepalm: Opps


----------



## PJA021.8t (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## PJA021.8t (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## vw1303 (Oct 21, 2003)




----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## b00st3d-vr6 (Jan 12, 2008)

my fiance welding pans in her bug.


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

vwjoem said:


>


 too bad about the face... 
same girl:


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## DaddyOfPayton (Feb 24, 2004)

VolksAddict said:


>


Can't explain why, but this is greater than the sum of the parts


----------



## bottom_feeder (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## Vdublin (Nov 18, 2000)

vwjoem said:


>


----------



## Vdublin (Nov 18, 2000)

PerL said:


> Ok guys, I just had to clean up a whole lot of posts on page 13. I'm not happy to do so, and this was the last time as well. Next time someone breaks the rules, this thread gets a one-way ticket to the Black Hole
> So, lets have a reminder:
> No pubic hairs, from no angle at all!
> No nipple slips
> ...


get a smaller monitor and you wont have this problem of seeing any of these things tabu
****


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

bottom_feeder said:


>


Now this Bro knows how to make a 1st post! :thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

werd:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

:laugh: ^^ LOL


----------



## Turran (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Hot chicks in clown shoes....:laugh:


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

sick first post


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

sickest "rat look" out there


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

:thumbup: much better than that beat up circus dog on the red car up there ^^^^^


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

I concur. :thumbup:


----------



## madster (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

I thought Chaz Bono had those removed!?!?...that's a swamp donkey right there.


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

'atta boy Dutch :thumbup:


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

DUTCHMANia said:


>


Nom nom nom.


----------



## Antihero983 (Sep 23, 2011)

And I'm sure this one has been posted....but its still one of my faves...


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

madster said:


>


im sorry if that's anybody's girl but she is


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## silverstallion (Sep 8, 2004)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

What a booty.


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)




----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

whaddup hot tub girl!


----------



## vwrabbitjunkie (Feb 16, 2005)

two cuties with my oval


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Cuties indeed!


----------



## axxro (Feb 5, 2007)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

:thumbup:nice first post after 4 years of membership:laugh:


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

An old pic I just found:


----------



## coppertone (May 27, 2006)

*Nice*

Let me just say that your bug is gorgeous, simplicity at its finest. Bravo to you sir.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

coppertone said:


> Let me just say that your bug is gorgeous, simplicity at its finest. Bravo to you sir.


If that was for me, thanks  I try to keep it stock looking, while making little mods that enhances daily driving


----------



## coppertone (May 27, 2006)

*Yes*

That was directed at you, I prefer the clean simplistic look. It is the natural way in which you do it that captures my attention every time I see your car.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

coppertone said:


> That was directed at you, I prefer the clean simplistic look. It is the natural way in which you do it that captures my attention every time I see your car.


Thanks ! I am glad someone else sees it like I do, most people "hate" my car lol

Here are two more pics I found


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

Can I just say that I am so glad to see this thread still going after 30 pages and almost 4 years from my original post!! 

Keep'em comin!!!!


----------



## krasi1 (Dec 2, 2011)

Special greetings from Bulgaria


----------



## colotlan (Jan 2, 2012)

*Desde California*

Saludos a todos los lovers de VW


----------



## colotlan (Jan 2, 2012)

*De Vochomania*


----------



## coppertone (May 27, 2006)

For those who hate your car, shame on them. If you can't appreciate the details, keep your thoughts to yourself. I would like to see more pictures of the car, not the women. My interests lie solely in your vehicle, plus I can post pics of your car not bikinis lol.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

Thanks  There's a whole album here:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/71sbeetle/sets/72157618965883042/


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Nice car. Soooooooo what about the other pics??:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

Did you get your 010 drizzy from Glenn? 

Love 010 and 019


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

LooseNuts said:


> Nice car. Soooooooo what about the other pics??:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> Did you get your 010 drizzy from Glenn?
> 
> Love 010 and 019


Thanks  And yes I got my 010 from Glenn


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## TRSuper75 (Mar 31, 2009)

sometimes I have a hard time focussing on the cars, "is that normal" lol


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

TRSuper75 said:


> sometimes I have a hard time focussing on the cars, "is that normal" lol


If it is only sometimes, you should see a Doctor 

Some pics I just came accross from back when she was "Miss SBO!"


----------



## mk_ultra (Jan 31, 2009)

This thread rocks :thumbup:


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

It does indeed rock. :thumbup:


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

DUTCHMANia said:


>


This broad is smoking! :thumbup:


----------



## colotlan (Jan 2, 2012)

*nice yellow buggg*

from the owner,,,,,,


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

^^^^ ?


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

zzzdanz said:


> This broad is smoking! :thumbup:


 Get some more of this broad Dutch :thumbup:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

DUTCHMANia said:


>


 This 1


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

axxro said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


 is it just me thinkin this pic (and the girl) is hot? :thumbup:


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

The girl is definitely cute. :thumbup:


----------



## Suspekt (Oct 1, 2006)

Nice thread :thumbup:


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

:beer: cheers + agree 

one of my favourites. :laugh:


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

don't have others of the type 34 chick, sorry..


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Nice. :thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

I say this assuming this is your wife and respectfully said, hottest pic to date. :thumbup::thumbup:

very tasteful :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

my friends' wife.. i'll pass on the compliments :laugh:


----------



## axxro (Feb 5, 2007)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## JETTAWOLFS98 (Aug 13, 2002)

ditto


EK20 said:


> Nice. :thumbup:


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

wow! :thumbup: 
can i get this one in high-res wihout footprint/ watermark? like to print this one for my garage


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

that's the highest res i have.. sorry.


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

hmmm.  thanks though


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

basti-FSI said:


> hmmm.  thanks though


i found it online somewhere,... maybe tineye or a simular site can be of help.


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## jazzcat2001 (Mar 17, 2004)

DUTCHMANia said:


>


god this picture is perfect


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

basti-FSI said:


> wow! :thumbup:
> can i get this one in high-res wihout footprint/ watermark? like to print this one for my garage


when you say "for my garage" do you mean back of bathroom door?? :laugh:


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

:laugh::thumbup: no, when i say garage i def mean garage


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

she looks like a 12yr old gay dude in that pic :laugh: blue dress pic of her is much better and she doesn't look 11teen


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

zzzdanz said:


> she looks like a 12yr old gay dude in that pic :laugh: blue dress pic of her is much better and she doesn't look 11teen


WTF???? Dan do you take one lump or two?


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Just saying man...looks like she should be modeling feety pajamas in that pic. :laugh:


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

zzzdanz said:


> she looks like a 12yr old gay dude in that pic :laugh:


what's wrong with you?
wanna take a seat and just talk?
:laugh:


----------



## rabbitnothopper (Oct 19, 2009)

more pictures less talk

hire some of these ladies to take pictures with your car

lol




http://charismaplus2.com/


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

rabbitnothopper said:


> hire some of these ladies to take pictures with your car
> 
> lol
> 
> http://charismaplus2.com/


Some attractive women there. :thumbup:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

basti-FSI said:


> what's wrong with you?
> wanna take a seat and just talk?
> :laugh:


I'm to far gone bro....:laugh:


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

zzzdanz said:


> I'm to far gone bro....:laugh:


touche! :thumbup:


----------



## rabbitnothopper (Oct 19, 2009)

ok









LMGTFY

ok "sexy vw beetle girls"

FTW....
































































good stuff...on to page 32 yet?


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

:facepalm:....not 1 worthy broad out of all those pics....


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## rabbitnothopper (Oct 19, 2009)

zzzdanz said:


> :facepalm:....not 1 worthy broad out of all those pics....




dunno i was confused if it was giving me sexy vw beetle or sexy girl...obviously youre right
thats why i posted the sexy vw instead


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

zzzdanz said:


> :facepalm:....not 1 worthy broad out of all those pics....


spot on mate!! the first pic,, that poor girl needs a pedicure and she needs to start wearing pants while using a string trimmer(weed eater) and carstuckgirls.com..... I can definitely see her getting stuck in that car.:banghead::banghead: :facepalm:


----------



## DaddyOfPayton (Feb 24, 2004)

zzzdanz said:


> :facepalm:....not 1 worthy broad out of all those pics....


I disagree; I thought all but 2 were more than adequate.

But that's just me


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

DaddyOfPayton said:


> I disagree; I thought all but 2 were more than adequate.
> 
> But that's just me


You've been married to long or ya need to get out of the house more bro.:thumbup:

1st pic could be Tim for all I know..car stuck girl,well she looks like a Yugaslavian womans wrestling coach...:facepalm:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

zzzdanz said:


> You've been married to long or ya need to get out of the house more bro.:thumbup:
> 
> 1st pic could be Tim for all I know..car stuck girl,well she looks like a Yugaslavian womans wrestling coach...:facepalm:


I think I get it now!!! her legs are patina like the car she is with... and I second the wrestling coach.

if that's tim I hope he's a swimmer.:laugh:


----------



## hurley62 (Jan 29, 2012)

Repost maybe???


----------



## BROsiah (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

she must be sleepy:laugh: ^^^


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

Dat ass!! ^^ :laugh:

we already got this one here?


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Nom nom nom.


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## rabbitnothopper (Oct 19, 2009)

DUTCHMANia said:


>


oh hai, i see you like old vdubs
are we still wearing pants?
damn i wish this was prehistory so i could just club ye

fakkin beautiful bent license plate.....or whatever


----------



## 63slammed (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Eva Mendes is hot in whatever she doing .:heart:


----------



## Antihero983 (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

LooseNuts said:


> Eva Mendes is hot in whatever she doing .:heart:


Yeah, if she played her cards right, she could have me. :laugh:


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

zzzdanz said:


> Yeah, if she played her cards right, she could have me. :laugh:


^^ now this guy here made me laugh loud :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

zzzdanz said:


> Yeah, if she played her cards right, she could have me. :laugh:


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## D-Gti vr6 (Mar 31, 2006)

rabbitnothopper said:


> oh hai, i see you like old vdubs
> are we still wearing pants?
> damn i wish this was prehistory so i could just club ye
> 
> fakkin beautiful bent license plate.....or whatever


 OMG license plate where i did not see it!!! lol


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

how bout a music video wit a a/c vw and babe.


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

win


----------



## MagicEddie (Apr 5, 2012)

*My two favorites*






and also

This is the way to do it!


----------



## rabbitnothopper (Oct 19, 2009)

whoa...you got a new fan....6 years later......


----------



## PJA021.8t (Apr 19, 2005)

Thought this would be appropriate here.


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

ewww :sly:


----------



## MagicEddie (Apr 5, 2012)

Call Me Maybe by Carly Rae Jepson not only a good sound, but nice on the eyes too*


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Nice. :thumbup:


----------



## rabbitnothopper (Oct 19, 2009)

DUTCHMANia said:


>


 

which one would be more fun in the back seat?


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

in your face!! :laugh:


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

basti-FSI said:


> in your face!! :laugh:


 ^^^ :laugh:


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

it's like a bad accident on the highway... you don't wanna look , but you just can't keep your eyes of it 

:laugh: 

that butt-decollete makes me shiver


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

That I like. :thumbup:


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## DaddyOfPayton (Feb 24, 2004)

rabbitnothopper said:


> which one would be more fun in the back seat?


 Does it have to be just one?


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## my1stvw1 (Apr 26, 2012)

coorslight said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *Curt_mk2* »_
> that'd be a fun road trip right there.
> 
> 
> ...


X123456789!!!!!!!!!!!

Every gal in that pic is beautiful! :thumbup: :heart:


----------



## my1stvw1 (Apr 26, 2012)

:thumbup:

After spending two days viewing this thread-holy moly! This thread has epic written all over it; it's by far one of the top 5 threads I've viewed-ever....


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

my1stvw1 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> After spending two days viewing this thread-holy moly! This thread has epic written all over it; it's by far one of the top 5 threads I've viewed-ever....


best way for a newbie to start :laugh: ^^

anyways, let's get it poppin' again


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)




----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)




----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

finally some chicks who dont look like they're tuck'n a bean bag....atta boy JD :thumbup:


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

zzzdanz said:


> finally some chicks who dont look like they're tuck'n a bean bag....atta boy JD :thumbup:


sorry about that, you need a few beers in you to see the clarity


----------



## Fuzz VW (Sep 15, 2005)




----------



## mwatters (Dec 7, 2011)

i don't care if its stereotypical, i don't care who ya are, a hot blonde and a bug just go together


----------



## silverstallion (Sep 8, 2004)

zzzdanz said:


> finally some chicks who dont look like they're tuck'n a bean bag....atta boy JD :thumbup:


You live in a small world.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

wedgie removal....... STAT!!!


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

silverstallion said:


> You live in a small world.


 I just call it like I see it man


----------



## locutisj (May 26, 2010)

Well this one has been dead for a bit. Let's see MORE!


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## Jade Wombat (Oct 20, 2004)

DUTCHMANia said:


> Anorexia is not sexy, that stuff grosses me out.


----------



## Guack007 (Mar 1, 2004)

Id hit it :laugh:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Guack007 said:


> Id hit it :laugh:


 WIT A CHEESEBURGER eace:


----------



## Jade Wombat (Oct 20, 2004)

Better you than me, that chick reminds me of this: 










:facepalm:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

jade wombat said:


> better you than me, that chick reminds me of this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 pic no worky, but i was agree'n with you, chic need some red beans and rice. She aint got no motor in the back of her honda.:d


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## Jade Wombat (Oct 20, 2004)

JDII said:


> pic no worky, but i was agree'n with you, chic need some red beans and rice. She aint got no motor in the back of her honda.:d


 Hopefully this works now, reminds me of the weird man-woman character in '50 First Dates'


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

DUTCHMANia said:


>


 Now that is something I could get into. :thumbup:


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## silverstallion (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Guess that pic answers the "where'da white women at" question.


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

:laugh:


zzzdanz said:


> Guess that pic answers the "where'da white women at" question.







:laugh::beer::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## PartyPooper (Sep 4, 2009)

JDII said:


>


More of her please! :thumbup:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

found her in the gallery on thesamba. Have'nt found any more


----------



## vwrabbitjunkie (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

After seeing all these attractive women, I ned to get laid.


----------



## DaddyOfPayton (Feb 24, 2004)

veedubbed314 said:


> I ned to get laid.


Ned Beatty? Has it really been 40 years since "Deliverance"?


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

DaddyOfPayton said:


> Ned Beatty? Has it really been 40 years since "Deliverance"?


You got a pretty mouth boy!!:laugh:


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

She is definitely attractive. :thumbup:


----------



## vwrabbitjunkie (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

I love this thread more every day. :thumbup:


----------



## ms.golf (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

She is cute as hell. :thumbup:


----------



## notvanityOBG (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

don't wanna be a dick but she looks like she just aborded her rehab... 
sorry though. no like for this pics.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

That's probably why I'd hit that. You could do the most disgusting, demoralizing things to her, and you wouldn't feel bad. :laugh:


----------



## rabbitnothopper (Oct 19, 2009)

EK20 said:


> That's probably why I'd hit that. You could do the most disgusting, demoralizing things to her, and you wouldn't feel bad. :laugh:


 
lol...yeah girls and rehab... then come the medical calls and hospital visits FOR YOU


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Same as with any moderately stable redhead. :laugh:


----------



## SB48 (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

SB48 said:


>


 Nom nom nom :heart:


----------



## rabbitnothopper (Oct 19, 2009)

SB48 said:


>


 natasha has some REALLY good taste in cars...do you think she owns all of those VW? 

even a type3 in the background


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

That would be cool, but I'm sure that's just a random garage for the shoot.


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

I seriously would tear this girl apart!! She is HOT!!


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

She is cute as hell. :thumbup:


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

erase the lollipop... makes you feel more manly  :thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

[No message]


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

She would definitely get it. Dem legs!


----------



## locutisj (May 26, 2010)

Please don't let this thread die. It's my favorite! 
Keep 'em coming folks!


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Probably a little dated, or coming back.

Not too many babes wearing Aviator Glasses, of course I've been wearing them since '66

But really who cares, still my style for sure.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Hackintosh (Jan 5, 2012)

*Shes like "well chit, were stranded...again"* 








[/QUOTE]


----------



## mjclendon (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## mjclendon (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

That's a fine looking woman right there. Looks smart too. :thumbup:


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

damn !!! ^^:what: is dat eva mendez' sista?:laugh:


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

The smarter older sister. :laugh:


----------



## Riaanj (Jan 29, 2013)

EK20 said:


>


I will leave my wife for this chick! :heart:


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Hands off, she is mine.


----------



## Riaanj (Jan 29, 2013)

Something about this woman makes me a bit hot under the collar too..


----------



## Riaanj (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Riaanj said:


>


k im at work and you have to post this one. damn you :banghead:


:laugh::heart:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

LooseNuts said:


> k im at work and you have to post this one. damn you :banghead:
> 
> 
> :laugh::heart:


are you mad cause it's p-chopped???:what:


----------



## fastwagens (May 5, 2006)

i thought the slammed thread was the best thread ever, until now.


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

fastwagens said:


> i thought the slammed thread was the best thread ever, until now.


Its official!! Best thread ever!


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

for the win :heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

JDII said:


> are you mad cause it's p-chopped???:what:


never even saw the car until now :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Riaanj (Jan 29, 2013)

LooseNuts said:


> for the win :heart::heart::heart::heart:


HOLY SH!T she's hot!!! :heart:


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Wow she is cute. :thumbup:


----------



## glidrew (Jul 25, 2002)




----------



## Riaanj (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## silverstallion (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## Riaanj (Jan 29, 2013)

silverstallion said:


>


Sh!t that's a hottie.. 
Yum-yum..


----------



## Riaanj (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## WhatNoGarnish (Jul 6, 2007)

^ thank you for this :beer:


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Riaanj said:


>


Yes please! :thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

silverstallion said:


>


I would defiantly let her eat crackers in my bed. would probably also drink her bath water also :heart: :heart:


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Just her bath water? :laugh:


----------



## silverstallion (Sep 8, 2004)

LooseNuts said:


> I would defiantly let her eat crackers in my bed. would probably also drink her bath water also :heart: :heart:


 that's a good one


----------



## rabbitnothopper (Oct 19, 2009)

finally something interesting to contribute:


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## coppertone (May 27, 2006)

Nice convertible....


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Yeah I wonder which top is easier to remove? :laugh:


----------



## Riaanj (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

I've never actually seen the airbags deployed in an ACVW? before:laugh::thumbup: .

:beer:


----------



## h2ovwfan (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## h2ovwfan (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## 84gli racer (Sep 17, 2005)

My wife in a photo shoot with my truck.


----------



## batool100 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hahaha well nice stuff with nice babes ... i think this way to show car is bettet...!


----------



## Da Master (Feb 5, 2011)

PartyPooper said:


> More of her please! :thumbup:


http://www.listal.com/tone-damli-aaberge/pictures


----------



## SickTRed08FSI (Apr 29, 2011)

Your wife is gorgeous @ 84gli racer.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)




----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

EK20 said:


> Yeah I wonder which top is easier to remove? :laugh:


I know which would be more fun


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

How's about switching to vids?








from
https://www.google.com/search?q=a+g...pr=1#q=a+girl+and+a+vw+beetle&start=0&tbm=vid .
*GO!* :laugh:

:beer:


----------



## YellowSn*w (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

I wouldn't kick her out of my garage. :thumbup:


----------



## YellowSn*w (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## VW_MK3_270 (Feb 2, 2012)

opcorn:

MOAR!


----------



## VW_MK3_270 (Feb 2, 2012)

JDII said:


>


MOAR of her. with less clothes. opcorn:


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

YellowSn*w said:


>


Yes please! :thumbup: :heart:


----------



## YellowSn*w (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## WhatNoGarnish (Jul 6, 2007)

I haven't seen anyone throw this link up yet:

http://www.rothfink.com/

Check out the blog and videos


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## JETTAWOLFS98 (Aug 13, 2002)

We need more pictures


----------



## morimori (Jul 19, 2003)

:thumbup:


----------



## rabbitnothopper (Oct 19, 2009)

JETTAWOLFS98 said:


> We need more pictures


hire some ladies to take pictures with your cars
or something...


----------



## rabbitnothopper (Oct 19, 2009)

can i hotlink?


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## luvaveedub (Jan 11, 2003)

Drool!


----------



## ganicuss (Oct 6, 2014)

beautiful girl, and place, along with one of my dream cars


----------



## jaco_vw_kafer (May 21, 2010)




----------



## Hank2898 (Dec 14, 2014)

*Who is she?*



dublifer said:


> <TABLE WIDTH="90%" CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=0 ALIGN=CENTER><TR><TD><i>Quote, originally posted by <b>veedubbed314</b> »</i></TD></TR><TR><TD CLASS="quote">I think I am in love! She is SMOKIN!!!!! <p><IMG SRC="http://www.volksforum.com/albums/files/7/2415170822a6936765499o.jpg" BORDER="0"> </TD></TR></TABLE><p>Isn't she one of the ladies on "The View"? No wait, she's a network news anchor. Naw, that's not it. I know, she must be on one of the Discovery channel programs. Yeah, that's it. She must be, because that's all I ever watch. I knew I recognized her from somewhere!! <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/wink.gif" BORDER="0"> <p>


She is Allison Angel definitely not Discovery Channel but do a search and you will discover lots about her


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

Hank2898 said:


> She is Allison Angel definitely not Discovery Channel but do a search and you will discover lots about her


Or search Christie Caudill, that's her real name


----------



## VW_MK3_270 (Feb 2, 2012)

dublifer said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *veedubbed314* »_I think I am in love! She is SMOKIN!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, your definitely mistaken - she is from national geographic. You know, the show about the African tribes with tribal disputes... Hold on while I pick my jaw up off the floor.


----------



## VW_MK3_270 (Feb 2, 2012)

GI-JOE said:


>


Is she in the driver seat?

someone call the police right now...


----------



## luvaveedub (Jan 11, 2003)




----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

I heard this a fake picture -- she doesn't know how to shift


----------



## DONEGA (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

NICE !!!!!

Tell her not to touch the car!!! LOL


----------



## DONEGA (Nov 22, 2011)

Fiatdude said:


> NICE !!!!!
> 
> Tell her not to touch the car!!! LOL


Let her play where she wants! hehehe :heart:


----------



## DONEGA (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## DONEGA (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

DONEGA said:


>


it was "this" big.... yummm


----------



## Jade Wombat (Oct 20, 2004)

My girls


----------



## morimori (Jul 19, 2003)

WhatNoGarnish said:


> I haven't seen anyone throw this link up yet:
> 
> http://www.rothfink.com/
> 
> Check out the blog and videos


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## doa-kasumi (Jun 23, 2015)

*My 51er Splitty BlackBitch*


----------



## rabbitnothopper (Oct 19, 2009)

have to renew this somehow

this picture reminded me to post pictures about aircooled


----------



## joypad (Dec 6, 2012)

Yes please! In past times this forum was really inspiring. I love those bugs and babes.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Great thread, too bad photo bucket sucks so bad.


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)




----------

